# Netherdrache



## Faramir93 (26. März 2009)

hallo leutz
bin bald 80 und hatte überlegt mir einen netherdrachen anzuschaffen
wollte mal fragen wie lange das ruf farmen dauert
außerdem noch ob es außer den daylies noch andere möglichkeiten gibt ruf zu steigern


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2009)

nur durch dailys

dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


----------



## Exomia (26. März 2009)

Ja es gibt Eier welche du unendlich offt abgeben kannst, welche aber auch unendlich schwer zu finden sind. Wenn du wissen willst wie lange es dauert, schnapp dir einen Taschenrechenr, rechne den ruf zusammen welchen du durch quest bekommst teile das durch die anzahl der Quest welche du mit jeder ruf Stufe machen kannst, und tada hast du die exakten Tage 

hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (26. März 2009)

wenn dus intensiv machst 2 wochen


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

Das kommt auf viele Faktoren an.
Neben den Dailies gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit dort Eier zu suchen und abzugeben.
Je nachdem wieviele Leute die gleiche Idee haben und diese zu den Zeiten farmen an denen Du dort auch unterwegs bist, kann das schnell gehen, oder eben dementsprechend langsamer.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> wenn dus intensiv machst 2 wochen



2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## Kankru (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



Ich würd sagen 1,5 - 2 Wochen oO


----------



## Nuellana (26. März 2009)

Es kommt drauf an, wenn du Konsequent die Dailys machst dauert es so 2 Wochen im Schnitt.

Ja es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit Ruf zu steigern: Du suchst die Netherdracheneier auf der Netherscherbe.
Da nicht mehr viele den Netherdrachen farmen solltest du viele finden können.

Für die Eier gibt es eine Wiederholbare Quest ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11050 ), jedes Ei gibt 250 Ruf beim abgeben.

MfG


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


nö,
habs in 9,5 Tagen geschafft trotz Arbeit. Such schön Dracheneier, ich bin da immer zwischen 4-10 am Tag gelegen. Und die Dailies das geht voran. Eier liegen übrigens auch in der Burg! Allein da gibts... mind 8 Stellen, die man abfliegen muss.


----------



## Optikblue (26. März 2009)

Durch die Daiylies, aber es gibt noch Netherdracheneier die überall rumliegen können! Da momentan nicht soviele Ruf farmen werden es eine mege sein!
Hab damals als man dort mit Ruf farmen beginnen konnte knapp nen monat gebraucht! Aber waren nicht soviele eier da! also wenn du fleißig eier suchst wirddas wohl nen bissl schneller geehn!


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen 1,5 - 2 Wochen oO



DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf

Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe) 
oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (26. März 2009)

tja blubb nich nur durch ruf... man kann auch die eier abgeben und warum lachst du wegen 2 wochen?

ich habe gerade mal 8 tage gebraucht


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (26. März 2009)

hab 3 wochen gebraucht geht schnell


----------



## Cemesis (26. März 2009)

So lange hab ich nicht gebaucht. nich ganz ein Monat hab ich gebraucht, vielleicht nichmal nen Monat. Das gute ist momentan, es ist kaum jemand da. Wenn du Glück hast findeste pro Tag bis zu 7 Netherdachen Eier, die stück 250 ruf geben. Die Sammelquests wie die Giftdrüsen und die 10 Embleme die man durch ne Quest sammeln muss, sind auch 100% drops nun... Die Luftkampf Questreihe sind auch um einiges einfacher geworden. Quest bricht nicht mehr so schnell ab wenn man etwas weiter weg ist vom Flug NPC und bleiben sogar zwischendurch stehen um aufholen zu können.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


Ich glaub einfach du hast die Eier übersehen.. ist das Netteste was mir dazu noch einfällt.
Heutzutage sollte es rasant gehen, es gibt ja kaum Konkurrenz und die Mobs in der Höhle kann man wegbomben.
Eines ist aber problematisch: die letzte Fliegerquest hätt ich nie ohne Reitgerte geschafft.. da muss man sich heute ganz schön die Finger brechen, befürchte ich.


----------



## MadMarlboro (26. März 2009)

ca 2 wochen wenn du öfters mal nur die eier farmst (& alle dailys immer UND die normalen quests - inklusive der drachenmalrennen)
wenn du einen farmberuf hast (bb,kk & kürschner) kannst zusätzlich noch eine daily machen, die 250 ruf bringt.

aja: schön, dass mal keine flames wie "sufu benutzen" und so kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (26. März 2009)

ca ne Woche dann hast du deinen Drachen!


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2009)

8 Tage hast du gebraucht von 

Neutral: 0 - 3000 Ruf
Freundlich: 0 - 6000 Ruf
Wohlwollend: 0 - 12000 Ruf
Respektvoll: 0 - 21000 Ruf

= 42000 Ruf / 8 = 5250 Ruf pro Tag
1 = 350 Ruf
Neutral und Freundlich gibt es WENIG quests das den Ruf steigert
Das heißt du müsstest PRO Tag ca 10 Eier gefunden haben. 

Ich lasse diese Rechnung einfach mal so im Raum stehen.


----------



## deathmagier (26. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Eines ist aber problematisch: die letzte Fliegerquest hätt ich nie ohne Reitgerte geschafft.. da muss man sich heute ganz schön die Finger brechen, befürchte ich.



die braucht man ja zum glück nicht um den drachen zu bekommen sonst hätte ich ihn bis heute nicht^^


----------



## ichPWNdicke (26. März 2009)

habe pro tag um die 25 eier gefunden ..... nach 5 min spawnt i-wo n anderes... und wenn man nur grindet und eieer sucht geht das ganz schön schnell

edit: hab mich verschrieben .... 25 nich 35


----------



## Lord Kain (26. März 2009)

Also ich hab für Neutral-Ehrfürchtig nur 3 Tage gebraucht, zwar intensiv aber es ging. Da waren halt mit mir maximal 2-3 Leute am farmen. Ich hab in 2h etwa 10 Eier gefunden bzw durch Drops gekriegt. Das passt wenn man die Dailys fertig hat, fliegt man halt ne Runde um die Scherbe und in der Burg da rum. Dann farmt man nach ner Runde 20-30 Mins in der Mine und fliegt dann wieder eine Runde. Ging super schnell.

mfg Lord Kain


----------



## Cemesis (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.




tja anscheind bist du der einzige der das wohl nich kann hier ^^


----------



## Hansler (26. März 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> wenn dus intensiv machst 2 wochen



/sign

14 tage schafft man das locker mit dailys und 1-2 eiern, die man eventuell findet beim dailys machen. wenn du den richtigen beruf hast gehts noch schneller, weil du dann noch eine daily mehr hast (alchimie, bergbau, kürschner glaub ich)... mein kollege hats in 5 tagen geschafft, hat aber wiederum 42 eier gesucht und gefunden...

so far


----------



## Optikblue (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 8 Tage hast du gebraucht von
> 
> Neutral: 0 - 3000 Ruf
> Freundlich: 0 - 6000 Ruf
> ...




Du weißt schon das momentan verdammt viele nethereier rumliegen??


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 8 Tage hast du gebraucht von
> 
> Neutral: 0 - 3000 Ruf
> Freundlich: 0 - 6000 Ruf
> ...



Ich bin der mit 9,5 Tagen und ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem darin, 10 Eier/Tag gefunden zu haben. Mir sind ohne großes Überlegen (und das ist ne Weile her dass ich dort war) 17 Stellen eingefallen, die immer zu meiner Eiersuchrunde gehört haben. Ist das nicht österlich? Ich glaub ich mach das mim DK.. der Klapperhuhngaul nervt.


----------



## BrdDaSram (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein twink hatte ihn in 2 Wochen, von daher kannst dir dein 'haha' sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist wirklich so.
Habs erst vor kurzem gemacht,hab etwa 2 Wochen jeden Tag die dailies gemacht und war fertig.


----------



## Tendo (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.




Ja DU machst was falsch!!!! Das mit den 1,5-2 Wochen stimmt. Ich habe 6 Charakter mit einem Netherdrachen und noch nie habe ich länger als 3 Wochen benötigt. Der schnellste war in nur 4 Tagen. Durch das Addon ist man auf der Netherscherbe so gut wie alleine und wenn man die Standorte aller Eier kennt, dann braucht man die nur abfarmen und abgeben. Das ist so einfach, dass man in kürzester Zeit jetzt ehrfürchtig werden kann.


----------



## Optikblue (26. März 2009)

Hansler schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 14 tage schafft man das locker mit dailys und 1-2 eiern, die man eventuell findet beim dailys machen. wenn du den richtigen beruf hast gehts noch schneller, weil du dann noch eine daily mehr hast (alchimie, bergbau, kürschner glaub ich)... mein kollege hats in 5 tagen geschafft, hat aber wiederum 42 eier gesucht und gefunden...
> 
> so far




Berufe für die extra Daily sind Kräuterkunde, Bergbau und Kürschner. Also fast richtig =)


----------



## MadMarlboro (26. März 2009)

@b1ubb - grundsätzlich ist deine rechnung richtig

aber man muss die eier-farmerei wirklich intensiv betreiben (also min. 2x am tag durch die höhle - wenn nix los is bringts zwischen 2-4 eier); wenn ihr zeit habt 3-4x am tag das ganze und immer die scherbe abfliegen und gezielt nach eiern ausschauhalten


----------



## Tendo (26. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Also ich hab für Neutral-Ehrfürchtig nur 3 Tage gebraucht, zwar intensiv aber es ging. Da waren halt mit mir maximal 2-3 Leute am farmen. Ich hab in 2h etwa 10 Eier gefunden bzw durch Drops gekriegt. Das passt wenn man die Dailys fertig hat, fliegt man halt ne Runde um die Scherbe und in der Burg da rum. Dann farmt man nach ner Runde 20-30 Mins in der Mine und fliegt dann wieder eine Runde. Ging super schnell.
> 
> mfg Lord Kain




Genau so wird es gemacht!!!


----------



## Hansler (26. März 2009)

Oh stimmt... hab Alchimie und Kräuterkunde verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (26. März 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> aja: schön, dass mal keine flames wie "sufu benutzen" und so kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat nix mit "flame" zu tun sondern ist durchaus ein sinnvoller Kommentar.


----------



## Avalanche (26. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Also ich hab für Neutral-Ehrfürchtig nur 3 Tage gebraucht, zwar intensiv aber es ging. Da waren halt mit mir maximal 2-3 Leute am farmen. Ich hab in 2h etwa 10 Eier gefunden bzw durch Drops gekriegt. Das passt wenn man die Dailys fertig hat, fliegt man halt ne Runde um die Scherbe und in der Burg da rum. Dann farmt man nach ner Runde 20-30 Mins in der Mine und fliegt dann wieder eine Runde. Ging super schnell.
> 
> mfg Lord Kain



Welche Burg? Und die ganze Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oder was meinst Du mit "Scherbe"?


----------



## Tassy (26. März 2009)

Bei mir hat es 11 Tage gedauert ;P obwohl ich Ausbildung mache & 10 std am Tag nicht zuhaus bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

hm, wo isn der Typ, der immer "Blubb hat Recht":sagt jetzt grad? ;P


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Welche Burg? Und die ganze Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oder was meinst Du mit "Scherbe"?


Ich nehme an er meint die Netherscherbe und mit der Burg... kein Plan... die wo man die Zuluhed-Quest macht?
Da liegen tatsächlich auch Eier rum? Man lernt doch nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (26. März 2009)

Faramir93 schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> bin bald 80 und hatte überlegt mir einen netherdrachen anzuschaffen
> wollte mal fragen wie lange das ruf farmen dauert
> außerdem noch ob es außer den daylies noch andere möglichkeiten gibt ruf zu steigern



Soweit ich bis jetzt mitbekommen hab nur daylies auf der Scherbe, bei buffed gibts glaub ich auch so ein Ruf Wegweiser wie man wo ruf farmen kann oder bei rpgguides.de stehts auch.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2009)

ich geh jetzt ruf farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich melde mich in 2 Wochen in diesem Thread wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (26. März 2009)

Tja seitdem b1ubb nen Hunter spielt hatt er auch seinen Verstand demnach angepasst, hättest mal lieber Sufu geschrieben als dein lächerliches haha, ich kenne auch leute die das weit unter 2 Wochen geschafft haben zu TBC Zeiten. Man kann, wenn man sich wirklich anstrengt auch bis zu 20 Eier an einem einzigen Tag finden.... naja hauptsache dummlabern wie immer, nur noch schlechter informiert als damals ....

Zum Thema : In 2 Wochen schafft das jeder "Normalsterbliche" mittlerweile locker ohne sich um die Eier prügeln zu müssen wie damals...

mfg Evil


----------



## Dêaman (26. März 2009)

joa schließe mich da auch den vorpostern an mit 2 wochen, habe auf 3 chars die Netherdrachen und auf keinem hab ich länger als 2 wochen gebraucht, man muss halt jeden tag die dailys machen und grinden für die Eier dann geht das echt schnell.

Klar wenn man nur alle 4 Tage mal 1 daily macht braucht man auch 3 Monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (26. März 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Welche Burg? Und die ganze Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oder was meinst Du mit "Scherbe"?


Drachenmalburg: die Hüttchen auf den Wehrgängen, wo die Drachenreiter auch Auschau halten, in den beiden Räumen oben in der Burg, in der obersten Etage des Turms, in dem Stall unten, zwischen den Welpen im Gehege, in der Karre vorn rechts am Eingang.. links vom Eingang an der Mauer..... in dem halb zerstörten Gebäude rechts an der Steigung (is auchn Mob drin)...

und auf der Scherbe. Die zähl ich jetzt nicht alle auf, gehe mal lieber eine rauchen.


----------



## Deepender (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


er schreibt NUR durch dailys, lesen erlaubt...


----------



## revilo84 (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.




Anscheinend machst du tatsächlich etwas falsch!

Ich habe auch als sich die dailies freigeschaltet haben, ca 2 wochen auf ehrfürchtig gebraucht, allerdings jeden tag alle dailies gemacht, bis auf eine^^ und ordentlich eier gesammelt...

...hat nicht länger als 2 Wochen gedauert....so far von mir...viel spaß mit dem netherdrachen :-)


----------



## ColonelSolid (26. März 2009)

Mit nem anständigen Ruf-Guide der ALLE Quests die Ruf geben (und nicht nur die Dailys) auflistet ist das bei 5-6 Stunden am Tag in ca 12 Tagen zu schaffen. Habs Auf jeden Fall so gemacht^^


----------



## Optikblue (26. März 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> er schreibt NUR durch dailys, lesen erlaubt...




nur durch dailys war auf die frage bezogen ob mann nur durch daily oder auc noch andrs ruf bekommt =P


----------



## Taenor (26. März 2009)

Also ich habe 10 Tage gebraucht, dann aber auch extrem intensiv alles gemacht.
Jeden Tag halt alle dailys gemacht, dann noch so 5-15 Eier jeden Tag und die Questreihen bzw. Drachenrennen alle gemacht.
Als Druide gingen die Rennen recht leicht, wegen der Flugform *g*

MfG
Taenor


----------



## Zoobesitzer (26. März 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Tja seitdem b1ubb nen Hunter spielt hatt er auch seinen Verstand demnach angepasst, hättest mal lieber Sufu geschrieben als dein lächerliches haha, ich kenne auch leute die das weit unter 2 Wochen geschafft haben zu TBC Zeiten. Man kann, wenn man sich wirklich anstrengt auch bis zu 20 Eier an einem einzigen Tag finden.... naja hauptsache dummlabern wie immer, nur noch schlechter informiert als damals ....
> 
> Zum Thema : In 2 Wochen schafft das jeder "Normalsterbliche" mittlerweile locker ohne sich um die Eier prügeln zu müssen wie damals...
> 
> mfg Evil



Auch wen jemand unrecht hat und sich mal nicht in der allerfreundlichsten Weise ausdrückt-

die Antwort muss natürlich ein Klassenflame sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Dalmus- jo wie Phexus auch schon geschrieben hat, ist die (Drachenmal)Burg gemeint, wo man die Q mit Zuluhed abschließen kann, noch im Schattenmondtal.


----------



## mmm79 (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 8 Tage hast du gebraucht von
> 
> Neutral: 0 - 3000 Ruf
> Freundlich: 0 - 6000 Ruf
> ...



nette rechnung b1ubb

ich hab damals auch sicher 1,5-2 monate gebraucht, noch zu bc zeiten, vor dem nerf einiger q's dort.
inzwischen mag es einfacher sein.

ich hab in den 2 monaten vielleicht insgesamt 5 eier gefunden, da war früher mal richtig viel los, man musste um jeden q-mob kämpfen.


----------



## Traklar (26. März 2009)

Da Blizz die Dropprate drastisch erhöht hat (fast 100%) bei den Questitems, solltest du alle Quests in ca. 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden schaffen. Insgesammt würde ich ca. 2 - 3 Wochen veranschlagen, von Neutral auf Erfurcht. Ohne Eier zu farmen!
An guten Tagen hab ich locker 20 - 30 Eier gefunden. Das ist sehr zeitaufwendig, aber mit den Eiern schaffst du es schon in ner Woche etwa. Vorallem jetzt, da so gut wie nichts mehr Netherschwinge los is.


----------



## Kurta (26. März 2009)

würd auch sagen circa 3-4 wochen , +- wie viele Netherdrachen eier du findest (1x +250ruf) und ob du die Flugrennen Q machst ( 250-1000ruf). Davon auch abgesehn wie oft du die machst , also jeden tag oder alle 2tage oder so. Lohnt sich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. März 2009)

WIeviele Stunden veranschlagt ihr bei euren Rechnungen? Ich habe 4 zur Verfügung, wovon meist eine Stunde durch irgendnen anderen Kram zB Anreise, AH wegfällt, also 3

Wieviele Tage brauch ich dann? (60% flugmount)


----------



## Jesbi (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.



Schau gerne in meine Erfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann leider von der Arbeit nicht auf das Arsenal zugreifen, aber es waren auch bei mir unter 2 Wochen.
Dailies machen und fleissig Eier in der Mine und der Orcfestung sammeln, dann klappt es auch wenn man nur am Abend und am Wochenende zeit hat.

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Wieviele Tage brauch ich dann? (60% flugmount)


60%-Flugmount läßt darauf schliessen, daß Du den 300er-Reitskill nicht hast?
Afaik ist der aber Voraussetzung für eine der Vorquests...


----------



## spacekeks007 (26. März 2009)

anfänglich wirst du wenig quests bekommen bis du im ruf gestiegen bist am besten bene den quests netzer eier suchen sind kleine stachelige lila dinger wo ne art lila dampf aufsteigt diese eier findest du entweder auf der netherscherbe oder bei dem vorposten ver höllenorks wo du das quest begonnen hast ( wo der drache in der luft am kreise dehen ist)

die netherschinder oder was das darstellt auf der netherscherbe droppen ein questgegnstand einer der eliteviecher müsstees droppen ne hand die kannst du abgeben.

in der höhle die zerschlagenen oder geschundenen oder wie sich das nennt (die lila humanoiden) droppen nen zettel den den du abgeben kannst droppchance ist relativ gering.

ideal wäre noch ein farmberuf wie kräuterkunde lederverarbeitung oder bergbau. aus diesen 3 quellen kannst du manchmal netherschwngen eier gewinnen seltend aber möglich später musst nur genug tägliche quests machen mit 80 keine grosse sache mehr und in 1-2 wochen wenn du jeden tag dort die quests machst und fleissig eier suchst hast du dann deinen drachen


----------



## DonVerse (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




2 wochen.
ha.

man muss sich nur ein wenig mit beschaeftigen...


----------



## mmm79 (26. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Also ich hab für Neutral-Ehrfürchtig nur 3 Tage gebraucht, zwar intensiv aber es ging. Da waren halt mit mir maximal 2-3 Leute am farmen. Ich hab in 2h etwa 10 Eier gefunden bzw durch Drops gekriegt. Das passt wenn man die Dailys fertig hat, fliegt man halt ne Runde um die Scherbe und in der Burg da rum. Dann farmt man nach ner Runde 20-30 Mins in der Mine und fliegt dann wieder eine Runde. Ging super schnell.
> 
> mfg Lord Kain



hast du irgend ne andere zeitrechnung?
wie lange dauert auf deinem planeten n erdentag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. März 2009)

Oh....na des ist natürlich unpraktisch ;-)

Leider fehlen mir nur noch....*rechnet*...ca. 4300 Gold


----------



## Eddishar (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


THEORETISCH kann man den Ruf sogar an einem Tag schaffen.

Alleine durch die normalen Dailys wirst Du 3-4 Wochen brauchen. Aber wer Eier sammelt, schafft es deutlich früher ... theoretisch sogar an einem Tag, müssen nur genug Eier gefunden werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## twaini74 (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



Also ganz ehrlich ich frage mich woher dud ie info hast oder ob du geschlafen hast, wenn man jeden tag die dailys macht und immer 1-3 eier dabei hat ist es locker unterhalb 2 Wochen machbar.

Ich habs erst kürzlich mit meinem DK in 10 tagen gemacht habe aber auch Glück gehabt mit den Eiern,wovon ich einige fand allerdings nicht übermäßig viel.
Derzeit schaut es gut aus weil in der Scherbenwelt nicht viel los ist, da ist Eier finden eigentlich fast gar kein Problem und die Dailys tun ihr übriges.

Wie gesagt fleissig jeden Tag machen geht des ratz fatz


gruss


----------



## Ikku (26. März 2009)

Die Eier können auch droppen. Hab die damals bei diesen kleinen Schlammviechern die rumkriechen gefarmt weil ich die Dailies leid war... Ging eigentlich recht gut und nebenbei hat man dann auch mal welche rumstehen sehen.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (26. März 2009)

So, wir gehn einfach mal davon aus, das du die Anfangsquestreihe, und die ganzen Nichtdailies jeweils sofort machst nachdem sie verfügbar sind.

Nachdem du die 1. Questreihe fertig hast, wirst du schonmalauf Neutral gepusht. Dann bekommst du 500 Ruf durch die einmaligen Quests.
Gleichzeitig hast du auf neutral Zugriff auf 4 Dailies die je 250 Ruf geben (+2 extre mit den entsprechenden Sammelberufe, +250 pro ei)
Bei freundlich gibts Quests für 1775 Ruf und 3 Dailies für je 350
wohlwollend: 4700 Einmalig, 1x 500 daily
respektvoll: 750 Einmalig, 1x 500 daily

Folgende Berechnung geht von 6x250 Ruf täglich aus, sprich du hast 1 Sammelberuf und findest täglich 1 Ei.
Tag 1: 500 Ruf (neutral)
Tag 2: 2000 Ruf (neutral)
Tag 3: 3325 Ruf (freundlich)
Tag 4: 5875 (freundlich)
Tag 5: 7625 (wohlwollend)
Tag 6: 10675 (wohlwollend)
Tag 7: 6025 (respektvoll)
Tag 8: 9575 (respektvoll)
Tag 9: 13125 (respektvoll)
Tag 10: 16675 (respektvoll)
Tag 11: 20225 (respektvoll)
Tag 12: 999 (ehrfürchtig)

Also wer sagt es in einer Woche erledigt zu haben lügt entweder, oder ist bei jedem 2. Schritt über ein Ei gestolpert...


----------



## Marienkaefer (26. März 2009)

Ich brauch schon 3 Monate dafür und bin noch immer neutral ...
Aber ich bin auch faul   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.




l2p


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

Ich habe mit 2 Chars den Netherdrachen.

Also mit meinem Schami hab ich ca einen Monat gebraucht, war jetzt aber auch nich jeden Tag dabei und damals war es dort auch überfüllter als es jetzt ist. Mit der Magierin ging es etwas schneller, Menschenrufbonus halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem hatte der Mage nen Sammelberuf im Gegensatz zum Schami und somit eine weitere Quest bei den Netherdrachen.

Habe mir beide Netherdrachen mit Lvl 70 vor Wotlk geholt, aber jetzt mit 80 sollte es deutlich schneller gehen, immerhin fallen die Mobs schneller und es ist auch nicht mehr so überfarmt.


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Also wer sagt es in einer Woche erledigt zu haben lügt entweder, oder ist bei jedem 2. Schritt über ein Ei gestolpert...


Die Grauzone zwischen "täglich 1 Ei" und "bei jedem 2. Schritt über ein Ei gestolpert" ist ziemlich groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (26. März 2009)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Also wer sagt es in einer Woche erledigt zu haben lügt entweder, oder ist bei jedem 2. Schritt über ein Ei gestolpert...



Ich habe zwar länger als eine Woche gebraucht, aber wer sich halt eine Woche Zeit nimmt und dann in seiner eigenen Spielzeit, meinetwegen 3-4h am Abend, die Zeit nimmt und Eier farmt kann das sicher schaffen.
Mit lügen hat das sicher nichts zu tun.


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. März 2009)

Also ich hab nicht länger als 1 1/2 Wochen gebraucht
Jeden Tag dailys + einmalige quests und dann halt noch so viele Eier sammeln wie du findest


----------



## Exodamus (26. März 2009)

geht angeblich auch in 3 Tagen, wenngleich ich selbst noch net mal Reiten 300 hab, habs nur gelesen:

er hat angeblich 150Eier gefunden in 3 Tagen, keine Daily gemacht, und alle mit einem mal abgegeben
Seht selbst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_-7EfsYUjw

kein Keylogger!!!


Grüße
Exodamus


----------



## Interminator (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



joa also ich hab auch die ganze zeit wie verrückt eier gesucht und hatte ihn nach 1 woche xD


----------



## Supagodzilla (26. März 2009)

Ich hab damals 14 Tage gebraucht.... jeden Tag die Dailie durchgezogen und ne Route für die Eier abgeflogen. Manchmal hatte ich 6 Eier, manchmal dafür auch nur eins. N Sammelberuf hatte ich da nicht, ich denke ansonsten wärs n Fitzel fixer gegangen.


----------



## Malorus (26. März 2009)

ich weiß nciht was hier einige haben.
ich hab gradmal 5 tage gebraucht, ok ich bin auch krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen und hatte deswegen nix besseres zu tun als eier zu suchen aber 2 wochen sind im schlaf schaffbar.ö
btw bin mensch


----------



## mmm79 (26. März 2009)

Exodamus schrieb:


> geht angeblich auch in 3 Tagen, wenngleich ich selbst noch net mal Reiten 300 hab, habs nur gelesen:
> 
> er hat angeblich 150Eier gefunden in 3 Tagen, keine Daily gemacht, und alle mit einem mal abgegeben



vielleicht n privatserver, finde mal 150 eier ...
das schaffst net mal wennst allein bist

ich hab früher hatte keine 10 bis ehrfürchtig, und auch keinen sammelberuf.
und da waren die q's noch sehr übel, miserable droppraten und so
und das areal war komplett überfarmt


----------



## Mobmap (26. März 2009)

ICh habe 5tage gebraucht waren aber ferien und ich habe jeden Tag stundenlang eier gefarmt ;-)


----------



## Pamela1 (26. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Farmguide für die Netherdracheneier auf Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7RUBgtq190

Wenn man glück hat und es intensiv betreibt gibts pro Tag zwischen 20 und 25 Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß beim farmen!


----------



## Astiria (26. März 2009)

Habe auch etwa 2 Wochen gebraucht und glaube sogar nicht mal 10 Eier pro Tag gehabt. Mit dem Addon Gatherer werden dir die möglichen Eierstellen sogar angezeigt. Einfach immer alle abfliegen, um so mehr du findest um so schneller geht es. Und nebenbei natürlich die Daylies. Eier findest du auf der Netherscherbe, in der Mine und manchmal droppts beim Mopkill oder auch in BB, Kirschnern und Kräutern. Auch in und um die Burg herum die links von der Nehterscherbe ist (wo man den Drachen da in der Vorquest befreien muss) findest du häufig Eier, in den Gängen, wo die Drachen davor sitzen habe ich immer mindestens eins gefunden.

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Farmen und lass dir keine Eier klauen XD

Herzliche Grüße
Astiria


----------



## Astiria (26. März 2009)

Exodamus schrieb:


> geht angeblich auch in 3 Tagen, wenngleich ich selbst noch net mal Reiten 300 hab, habs nur gelesen:
> 
> er hat angeblich 150Eier gefunden in 3 Tagen, keine Daily gemacht, und alle mit einem mal abgegeben
> Seht selbst:
> ...



das Video kenne ich auch, aber da is ein Video zusammengeschnitten worden. Da kann ja jeder hinterher sagen er hat 3 Tage gebraucht. ist für mich nicht glaubwürdig, weil das wäre echt sauschnell...


----------



## Kromdol (26. März 2009)

Hab den Ruf mit 2 Chars auf ehrfürchtig gebracht.
Bei dem einen hats 12 Tage gedauert, bei dem anderen 10 Tage.

Tipp: nachts findet man besonders viele Eier !!

Mein Rekord: 15 eier in 1 Stunde !


----------



## abe15 (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



Man kann auch Eier der Netherschwingen farmen. Wenn man sie 2 Tage durchgehend sucht hätte man den Ruf auch schon^^
Kommt auf die Ausdauer an.


----------



## Nahan (26. März 2009)

Ich hab auch erst mit dem Ruf-Farmen angefangen, als Woltk rauskam - und irgendwann hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Drop- und Erschein-Rate von den Eiern plötzlich sprunghaft angestiegen ist (was natürlich daran liegt, dass ich später meist alleine dort unterwegs war). 

Ohne groß zu farmen, hab ich beim normalen Durchgehen durch die Mine (um die beiden Dailies abzuschließen) etwa 7-10 Eier bekommen. Wenn man nun mehrere Stunden dort ausharren möchte, kann man locker auf die 50 Eier kommen. Und nein, ich hatte keinen Farmberuf.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (26. März 2009)

also wenn man gemütlich angeht dauert es trotzdem nicht 2 monate


----------



## Kleinkind01 (26. März 2009)

also wenn man gemütlich angeht dauert es trotzdem nicht 2 monate


----------



## Senyi (26. März 2009)

Hab auch nur so 3 wochen gebraucht ging echt schnell zu tbc! Alle Dailys machen und 2 -3 ma über die Insel fliegen für die Eier.

gz B1ubb zum ersten sinnvollen comment der leider trotzdem falsch is! grüsse dein größter Fan


----------



## Fridl (26. März 2009)

durch granks spann campen der eier und dailys (bevorzug ovn 00 bis 6 morgens) ^^

dauer es 7 tag ca ^^ ... ja ich bin krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrates (26. März 2009)

habe damals gut 2 Wochen gebraucht.. ro Tag waren es immer 4 Einer ;>

Gruß


----------



## Hansler (26. März 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> WIeviele Stunden veranschlagt ihr bei euren Rechnungen? Ich habe 4 zur Verfügung, wovon meist eine Stunde durch irgendnen anderen Kram zB Anreise, AH wegfällt, also 3
> 
> Wieviele Tage brauch ich dann? (60% flugmount)



Du brauchst erstmal gar keine Tage, weil du reitskill 300 (war doch 300 oder?) also 5k gold brauchst und eine questreihe abschließen musst, die zu BC Zeiten beschissen war, aber mit lvl 80 kein problem sein dürfte (bis auf die letzte quest vllt).. brauchst dir also noch gar keine gedanken machen, wie lang es dauern könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also viel spass beim goldfarmen und dann irgendwann mal beim ruf farmen

so far


----------



## Mollari (26. März 2009)

Ich habe 10 Tage gebraucht. Ich habe kurz nach dem Release des Addons mit dem Farmen angefangen und konnte so pro Tag manchmal bis zu 20 Eier abgeben weil überhaupt nichts los war, waren halt alle Nordend kucken.

Mittlerweile sind viele auf den Zug aufgesprungen weil die Farmerei in den Minen für Erz und Schinderbälge auf 80 weitaus einfacher ist, aber länger als 4 Wochen dürfte es auch mit Konkurrenz nicht dauern. Man muss halt dranbleiben. Einfach ein Hörbuch rein und ab dafür.

P.S.: Bin Mensch, da gibt's ja auch nochmal etwas mehr Ruf für alles.


----------



## helljoe (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.



Wohlwollend: 2550 Ruf pro Tag ohne Eier = 5 Tage 
Respektvoll: 3050 Ruf pro Tag ohne Eier = 7 Tage

Davor sinds auch knapp 2k Ruf, sprich man kann das locker in 2 Wochen auf Max pushen ohne zu prahlen. Wer noch endsprechendes Luck hat, findet durchaus bis zu 10 Eier pro Tag. Hab den Drachen mit 2 Chars und es geht locker in 2 Wochen. Dazu gibts ja immer auch noch die einmal Aufgaben, wie die Rennen oder die Seelenkanone oder die "hidden" Quest.


----------



## Meatwookie (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rechne es nach,

wenn du jede Quest jeden tag machst kommst du ohne Eier auf 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (26. März 2009)

Ich hab zu BC Zeiten ihn in 2 wochen gehabt.Allerdings hab ich die Eier damals Nachts gefarmt inzwischen ist dort denke ich nicht mehr soviel los, sodass es auch tagsüber geht.^^


----------



## Tamîkus (26. März 2009)

also nach  der vor  q für die netherdrachen hab ich 2 un halb wochen gebraucht bis ehrfürchtig


----------



## Nexilein (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.



Ja, du machst was falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man braucht:

Neutral -> Freundlich: 1 Tag
Freundlich -> Wohlwollend: 2 Tage
Wohlwollend -> Respektvoll: 3 Tage
Respektvoll -> Ehrfürchtig: 4 Tage

= 10 Tage

Vorrausgesetzt man hat *einen* Sammelberuf (Bergbau, Kräuterkunde, Kürschnern) und kann so die entsprechende Daily machen; darüber hinaus muß man natürlich noch die paar normalen Quests machen, die es auf der Netherschwingenscherbe gibt (Dropquest in der Mine; die ersten paar Flugquests).

Wenn man nebenbei genug Eier findet geht es natürlich auch etwas schneller.


----------



## Intragor (26. März 2009)

Also das ist locker in 1,5-2 Wochen zuschaffen vorallem weil da fast keiner mehr am farmen ist.
Mit meinem ersten Char habe ich knapp 3 Wochen gebraucht, war aber noch zu BC Zeiten und jetzt hab ich es in 8 Tagen mit meinem Pala geschafft.
Selbst wenn mann es locker angeht wird es nicht mehr als 2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## HappyChaos (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


jaja,der b1ubb muss mal wieder einiges hinterfragen,glaubs oder glaubs net,da 2-3 wochen gut hinkommen,ich hab insgesamt 2 wochen gebraucht,jeden tag dailys gemacht + durch beruf extra ruf + eier (im durchschnitt 2-3 täglich gefunden und das zu BC zeiten) da kommt das scho hin,ka warum wieder rumgewhint wird...

natürlich ist es was anderes,wenn man keine passenden berufe für die dailys hat,kaum bis gar keine eier findet und auch net diese speziellen qs macht,die man jedes mal dann machen kann,wenn man eine rufstufe hochgeklettert ist,da können ein monat oder mehr hinkommen,aber im durchschnitt brauchst so 2-3 stunden (so weit ich das noch in erinnerung hab) täglich,dann hast den drachen in 2-3 wochen,hängt halt auch bissl vom beruf + eiersuchglück ab


----------



## Elegost (26. März 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> habe pro tag um die 25 eier gefunden ..... nach 5 min spawnt i-wo n anderes... und wenn man nur grindet und eieer sucht geht das ganz schön schnell
> 
> edit: hab mich verschrieben .... 25 nich 35


bei mir hats 2 wochen gedauert , habe nur wenige eier gefunden


----------



## Charlees (26. März 2009)

hab ohne farmberuf 3 wochen gebraucht ... jeden Tag alle daylies und ca. 2-3 eier .


----------



## NgP.Brot (26. März 2009)

Eier farmen und die Flugquests sind der Schlüssel. Mit meinem ersten 70er hab ich damals wohl so 1 1/2 bis 2 Wochen gebraucht. Mit meinem zweiten war ich in knapp unter 5 Tagen durch. Da hab ich aber auch massiv Eier gefarmt. Z.B. wenn ich nachts wachgeworden bin nen kurzen Minenrun absolviert und die Burg abgeflogen. Dann weitergepennt. Man kennt nach ner Weile die gängigen Spawnpunkte der Eier und grast die in regelmäßigen Intervallen ab.


----------



## Flachtyp (26. März 2009)

5-6 Tage WENN man frei/Ferien hat und viele Eier sammeln kann und weis wo sie liegen ^^. Gab bei Youtube mal ein Video "Egghunt" oder so ähnlich wo einer viele locations zeigt(draußen) wo eier sein können. Momentan is da NIX los. Einfach morgens auch mal eine Tour durch die mine machen(siehe Vorredner ^^), da sind auch immer einige. Ich rate von allen daylies ab die man draußen machen muss(bis auf den mit dem "Schuhmerang" ^^), weil man viel schneller 2 Eier sammelt.


----------



## Error2000 (26. März 2009)

Hatte ihn nach 11 Tagen.
Waren aber Weihnachtsferien ^^


----------



## Huntergottheit (26. März 2009)

es gibt z.B. ne karte mit allen eier-spawnpunkten drauf.Die würd ich besorgen und dann abfliegen.Zudem gibts es auch eier in der orcfeste (da wo der drache angekettet ist) bei mir hats schätze ne woche gedauert.


----------



## mumba (26. März 2009)

Hat bei mir genau 9 Tage gedauert.

Will mal wissen wie jemand auf nen Monat und mehr kommt -.-


----------



## Hiliboy (26. März 2009)

Also ich habe heute vor ca. 6 Tagen mein Epic-Fliegen bekommen (hat ja lang genug gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab heute dann meinen Netherdrachen abgestaubt.
Also etwa 6 Tage, jeden Tag alle Daylies machen und danach Eier farmen. Ich hab nun nicht sooo übermäßig viel gefarmt, aber ein wenig gedauert hats schon, ich hatte Tage da hab ich >20 Eier gefarmt und Tage da hab ich nur <= 6 mitgenommen.
Aber alles in allem gings recht flott.

Ps: Oh mein Gott, es werden Nazis auf Dinosauriern reiten und die Menschheit wird untergehn, denn B1ubb hatte Unrecht oO


----------



## Firé_Loki (26. März 2009)

hmm ahja B1ubb ^^ ich habe am tag sogar mehr als 5000+ ruf oder wie du meintest am tag gemacht ^^ an einem tag sogar rekord (20+ eier oder so gefunden) ^^ und hatte am ende+qs 10k+ ruf am tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btw den drachen hatte ich auch um die 5-8 tage n freund von mir auch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Kain (26. März 2009)

@mmm79: ich bin vom gleichen Planeten wie du mit nem 24h tag^^
und ja ich hatte nix zu tun hab von morgens bis abends gefarmt - ähm.. sagen wir von morgens bis nachts^^
hatte ne wette am laufen ob ich das an einem WE schaffe, Freitag angefangen und Sonntag die Drachen gehabt. Ja mit "Burg" meine ich da wo man die grp-quest dazu machen muss bzw. wo der Drache angekettet liegt. Mein bestes Erlebnis war da rumzufliegen und nur in der Burg mit einmal abklappern 8 Eier zu finden. Dann die Scherbe abgeflogen und die kleinen Inseln die drumrum liegen nochmal 7 Eier. In der Mine dann 5 Eier + 3 Eier von Mobs. Dann die Dailys gemacht und dann nochmal ne Runde Eier farmen. Dann 1 Stunde Netherstoff farmen bei BT und Seheritems für nen Twink und dann wieder ne Runde Ostern spielen meist mit wieder über 10 Eiern.


----------



## Vranthor (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


 
Hab fuer des Vieh eine Woche gebraucht o.o (Naja okay, hab auch morgens bis Abends dran gesessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## VallovShatt (26. März 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Hat bei mir genau 9 Tage gedauert.
> 
> Will mal wissen wie jemand auf nen Monat und mehr kommt -.-




Gibt Leute die arbeiten müssen und auch noch n bissle was anderes zu tun haben


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Gibt Leute die arbeiten müssen und auch noch n bissle was anderes zu tun haben




.... das ruf farmen nimmt nicht deinen ganzen tag in anspruch aber hauptsache einen auf  "ich hab rl" abgelassen


----------



## pharinas (26. März 2009)

Hab 4 Tage gebraucht...fast 100 Eier gesammelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpen (26. März 2009)

Ich find das recht lustig wie viele Posts diesen Thread in die Länge ziehen. Grad ma 6Stunden am laufen der Thread ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (26. März 2009)

Also ich hab "normal" gefarmt und ca 14 Tage gebraucht was ja dann ungefähr in der goldenen mitte liegt ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (26. März 2009)

Als ich den mit 70 geholt habe, hab ich mit Magier 15 Tage und mit Jäger 18 Tage gebraucht (ca. Angaben^^)....

Da mir letzte Woche etwas langweillig war, wollt ich mit meinem Dudu (80), "mal schnell" den Drachen holen....

Find da jetzt sogut wie keine Eier und da ich nur die drei Daylies in der Höhle mache, werd ich mit dem wohl länger brauchen (bei ner Stunde Aufwand am Tag max.!).


----------



## schmetti (26. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


? wie macht man das ? also ich brauch dafür nen halben Monat mußt nur wie verrückt die Eier suchen und glaub mir es gibt Zeiten da findest du mindestens 10Eier aber oft auch weit mehr.
Und wenn du auf einem PVP Server bist mußt du immer schön die Allys Killen dann kannste die Eier abgreifen die die finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps. such die Eier nicht nur in der Höle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (26. März 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> .... das ruf farmen nimmt nicht deinen ganzen tag in anspruch aber hauptsache einen auf  "ich hab rl" abgelassen



Naja wenn ich auf den Spruch von Vranthor zurückgreife: Hab fuer des Vieh eine Woche gebraucht o.o (Naja okay, hab auch morgens bis Abends dran gesessen  ) 
stimmt es wohl nicht ganz was du da sagst


----------



## phexus (27. März 2009)

Na gut, da mir das Knochenhuhn meines DK auf die Nerven geht und ich nun 7,9k G für Fliegen incl. Mount für den bezahlt habe fang ich mal an mit den Netherdrachen. Der Zeitverlorene spawnt auch nie wenn ich da such also..
Ich schreib mal, was ich geschafft habe (Eier seh ich sehr selten, Dropraten der Questgegenstände sind unanständig gut - Teufelsdrüsen 100%, Relikte der Drachenreiter 100%):
Vorquestreihe gemacht, dann die Dailies, ein paar Eier gelootet, ein paar gefunden, ein paar aus Vorkommen, freundlich geworden, neue Quests bekommen. Knotenhautleder und vom andren Ende der Scherbenwelt einen Balg besorgt. Vorarbeiterin angesprochen. Lustige Schuhmerangquest und die Quest mit der Fracht bekommen. Dabei fiel mir ein.. da war doch noch.. ja: in den Höhlen unten sitzt einer, für den man auch was erledigen sollte. Erledigt. Auf dem Rückweg aus einem Schlammling einen Questgegenstand gelootet. Fluchtpläne der Finsterblut, ahja. Abzugeben bei der Vorarbeiterin, zu der ich eh grad wollte. Gut. Vorarbeiter gesucht (das is son grün markierter, der sich hinter irgendwas versteckt in den Seitenabzweigen der Höhle), angelabert, Hand bekommen - 500 Ruf, 850 gesamt dafür. Alles fertig, Eier noch wegbringen, Bilanz erster Tag:

Ruf: freundlich 3925/6000 auf wohlwollend, 3,5 Stunden gesamt, mir reichts für heute (gesamt Ruf Tag 1 ohne Stress: 6925^^)

Auf der Scherbe gabs immer Stellen mit Eiern, dort habe ich nicht ein einziges gefunden. Nur in der Höhle oder in der Burg gabs welche (ausser Loot von Mobs oder beim Abbauen)

Konkurrenz: 3 Leute


----------



## Balyndar (28. März 2009)

Also ich hab für den Drachen bestimmt 4-5 Wochen gebraucht, allerdings fehlte mir zwischendurch auch einfach die Lust, und Eier farmen hab ich eigentlich nie gemacht, nur immer aufem Hinweg einmal an den mir bekannten Spawnstellen vorbeigeflogen :-)

Ach und ein Tipp, wenn du nicht ein totaler Fliege-Pro bist und auch keine Hilfsmittel wie Reitgerte oder Pala-aura hast und du dennoch alle Rennen machen willst, nimm dir genug Zeit xD
Der letzte Knecht ist nicht zu unterschätzen, der zweite oder dritte hat mich auch übel in die Schranken gewiesen, habs trotzdem geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> Mach dir kein Stress, jeden Tag Dailys + 1-2x Eier gucken = 2 Wochen und fertig


----------



## phexus (28. März 2009)

Tag 2: Dailies gemacht, paar Eier gefunden, leider kaum eines beim Mobloot oder aus Bergbau.. auch selten eines in der Burg, nur wenige auf der Scherbe, eigentlich fast nur in der Höhle. Wohlwollend. Es gab neue Quests! Die Seelenkanone.. Mats besorgt (500 Ruf und Folge). Nagrand, 20 Typen töten (500 Ruf). Kein Ding. Jetzt die Flugquestreihe.. o mann - ohne Reitgerte. Grml.. fehlgeschlagen fehlgeschlagen fehlgeschlagen obwohl ich in Sichtweite über ihnen fliege.. scheint mir eh das Beste zu sein, da man so den Geschossen besser ausweichen kann. Hab dann meine Taktik geändert, nix mit (erweitertem) Max Zoom sondern ran an den Feind, direkt hinter ihm, Haken schlagen. Das ging bis Ichman (bis dahin 1200 Ruf) ganz gut, der macht aber so fiese Explosionen, dass man ihn rangezoomt schnell aus den Augen verliert.. Zähne zusammenbeissen, zwischendurch die Quest mit der Seelenkanone in Nagrand gemacht.. das war ja nach den Kunststückchen gegen Ichman keine Hürde mehr. Einfach rumgeeiert um ihn, möglichst hinter ihm, Geschossen ausgewichen, first Try. Hat nur merkwürdig lange gedauert, bis abgeschlossen war (nochmal 500 Ruf). 16 Eier bisher, fast alle so gefunden. Ichman wieder.. er schlägt Haken an ein paar Stellen, wo man ihn vor lauter Explosionen zusätzlich kaum sehen kann. Bleibt in "Fahrtrichtung" denn er fliegt nach den Haken in der alten Richtung weiter. 3 Trys, geschafft. 500 Ruf. 5G Reppkosten. Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht so dolles Equip..
Mulverick ist ein wenig schlimmer. Seine Geschosse verbleiben in der Luft und bilden Kreise, die man besser nicht berührt. Zickzackfliegen ist da angesagt. Leider macht er das auch, sodass man mit halsbrecherischen Manövern wieder an ihn rankommen muss. Alt+Y, Interface ausgeblendet und durch.. hab auch versucht, vor ihm zu fliegen. Ging auch nicht gut. Teilweise haut er 6 dieser Geschosse in Folge raus. Bin abgeschmiert und wurde dann mit meinen 3k HP und ausgeblendetem Interface prompt von einer Alliejägerin gekillt, Glückwunsch zu diesem "ehrenhaften" Sieg. Höre auf, zuviel Konkurrenz und beim Questen pvp mag ich nicht. Nachtelfjägerin, sicher noch grüne Haare hihi..
Ich hoffe, es waren ein paar nützliche Sachen dabei.

Ruf: wohlwollend 7425 auf respektvoll, gesamt Ruf Tag 2: 7500, Zeit: 3,5 Stunden, stressig heut

Zusatz: bin nochmal hin, es hat mich gewurmt. Hab dann ganz rangezoomt und es aus Ego Shooter Perspektive versucht. Dabei musste ich erkennen, dass Mulverick ganz einfach schneller ist als ich, wenn er gerade Strecken fliegt. Bin völlig ausser Gefahr seiner Geschosse, kann aber nicht dranbleiben. Werde diesen Mist nicht weiter versuchen. Ohne Reigerte nicht machbar. Kenne seine Strecke und alles aber wenn er Gas gibt, ist er einfach weg. Beim letzten Flug bin ich ohne Flugbeschleuniger chancenlos, der hat ein "episches epic Mount", brauch ich nicht versuchen. Alle Achtung denen, die es auf 80 ohne Reitgerte (und ohne Pala zu sein) trotzdem schaffen! Den einzig wirksamen Tipp hab ich auch ausser Acht gelassen, vll probier ich den nochmal. Heftige Musik dabei hören.. damit gings letztes Mal auch! Ich hatte da.. Ministry: One Fix
8 Eier gefunden, also Tag 2 Ruf 9425, heute Ruf gemacht: 9500. Könnten 11000 sein..


----------



## Visssion (28. März 2009)

lol 1 - 2 monate Never!!! 

das geht schneller oO


----------



## Balyndar (28. März 2009)

Sicher geht das schneller, aber wenn man von einem durchschnitts-zocker ausgeht, dem auch manchmal die Lust ausgeht und der nicht jeden Tag Eier farmt, bzw. der auch mal nen Daily auslässt dauert das doch seine Zeit :-)


----------



## fakt0r (28. März 2009)

@b1ubb: Hab auch ca. 2 Wochen gebraucht und habe NICHT jeden Tag die Dailys gemacht weil ich manchmal einfach zu faul war. Ich weiss ja nicht was du machst damit du solange brauchste, aber es geht wesentlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (29. März 2009)

Tag 3: Dailies gemacht -11975 Ruf danach.. 25 Punkte fehlten an respektvoll. bisher 10 Eier gefunden, abgegeben: Tag 3 Respektvoll. Neue Quest, neues Abzeichen. Bin Seher und muss daher die Quest am Sanktum der Sterne machen. Auf 80 nicht wirklich erwähnenswert. Habe gemetzelt.. Gehe aber sicher später irgendwann, wenn die Gruppe Allies fertig is, nochmal nach Eiern schaun.
Update: noch ne halbe Stunde rumgesucht (6 Eier gefunden) und für morgen positioniert. 7800 Ruf heute. Ab morgen gehts nich mehr so gut.. Wochenende vorbei.. ein bischen mehr Zeit als ich hab dann hätt ich bei dem Tempo den Drachen in 2 Tagen. Das wären dann 5 Tage ab Beginn der Questreihe.
Zeit heute: ca. 2,5 Stunden (immer ohne An- und Abreise)

Respektvoll [5225==============] auf Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Moktheshock (29. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Tag 3: Dailies gemacht -11975 Ruf danach.. 25 Punkte fehlten an respektvoll. bisher 10 Eier gefunden, abgegeben: Tag 3 Respektvoll. Neue Quest, neues Abzeichen. Bin Seher und muss daher die Quest am Sanktum der Sterne machen. Auf 80 nicht wirklich erwähnenswert. Habe gemetzelt.. 6300 Ruf heute. Gehe aber sicher später irgendwann, wenn die Gruppe Allies fertig is, nochmal nach Eiern schaun.
> 
> Respektvoll [3725==============] auf Ehrfürchtig.



also eier findest sehr gut in der burg neben bt da sind meist 2-7 eier zu finden pro stunde (kommt halt drauf an wie viele dort farmen)


----------



## phexus (29. März 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> also eier findest sehr gut in der burg neben bt da sind meist 2-7 eier zu finden pro stunde (kommt halt drauf an wie viele dort farmen)


danke. Ja. Ich habe in diesem Thread auch schon die Stellen aufgezählt, wo sie in der Burg zu finden sind^^.
War heute nur 1 Stunde 30 min unterwegs bisher.


----------



## STAR1988 (29. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate




Ist quatsch !

Wie andere auch schon geschrieben haben 2-4 wochen wenn du jeden Tag alle Dailys machst.Kommt natürlich auch drauf wieviel Eier du findest.
Ich habe die Dailys letztens auch noch mit nem Twink gemacht und da die meisten leute jetzt nicht mehr in der Scherbenwelt sind sondern in Nordend und da nicht mehr soviel los ist, findet man schonmal am Tag 3-4 Eier.


----------



## Massìv (29. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


Dann machst du einiges falsch-
Ich hatte meinen Drachen nach nichtmal einer Woche! Trotz 8 Stunden Arbeit am Tag!
Alle Quests machen, Eierfarmen und auch alle Erze und Kräuter farmen.(Wenn man 2 Farmberufe hat).
Und als Lederer kann man auch immer noch die Low Mobs dort abfarmen und Kürchnern.(Ich glaube die droppen auch Eier OHNE Kürschnern)
MFG


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Es kommt drauf an, wie du vorgehst und wieviele Leute auf deinem Server die gleiche Idee haben. Wenn du der einzige bist, der auf der Scherbe unterwegs bist, wirst du sicherlich deine 3-4 Eier täglich finden. Die sind wichtig, denn das gibt ganz gut Ruf. Ansonsten ist es natürlich schwieriger. Aber da momentan ja eh alle in Nordend unterwegs sind und versuchen, sich die neuen Protodrachen zu holen, wirst du wahrscheinlich gute Chancen haben. Von Vorteil sind auch die Sammelberufe, durch die du eine zusätzliche Quest erfüllen kannst. Natürlich ist es auch wichtig, dass du die Quests täglich machst, denn dann wirst du relativ schnell ehrfürchtig sein. Letztendlich kommt es aber auch darauf an, wie du spielst und wieviel Zeit du investieren willst. Besonders lange sollte es aber mittlerweile trotzdem nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## nioKs (29. März 2009)

jeden tag alle dailys machen...dann sollte man in 2 wochen feritg sein


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. März 2009)

Faramir93 schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> bin bald 80 und hatte überlegt mir einen netherdrachen anzuschaffen
> wollte mal fragen wie lange das ruf farmen dauert
> außerdem noch ob es außer den daylies noch andere möglichkeiten gibt ruf zu steigern



*Du kannst dir den Netherdrachen erwerben, indem du bei der Netherschwinge (südlich im Schattenmondtal) Ruf farmst. Diesen Ruf kannst du jedoch erst farmen, wenn du ein Epic Flugmount hast.

Das Farmen dauert ca. 4 Tage (bei langer langer Spielzeit) und bei Casual-Gamer ca. 7 Tage und länger.
Auf der Insel sind Dailys die du absolvieren kannst.

MfG*


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2009)

nioKs schrieb:


> jeden tag alle dailys machen...dann sollte man in 2 wochen feritg sein


Ohne die Eier? Nein!


----------



## phexus (30. März 2009)

Update zur Frage: wie lange braucht man um.. einen Netherdrachen zu fliegen
Tag4: vor der Arbeit schnell ne Runde Eier suchen ab Burg, Rundflug auf der Scherbe über die Bergspitzen und schwebenden Inseln, Höhle einmal durch, ca 15 min, ein paar Eier. In der Mittagspause (bin ich wieder süchtig? Rückfall?) Dailies gemacht und paar Eier gefunden. Die Dailies bringen auf respektvoll nur ca 3k.. wenn ihr euch erinnert: hab heut mit 5225 Ruf respektvoll begonnen. Am Abend nach der Arbeit: Konkurrenz, dann Raid. Nix gefunden. Nach dem Raid geschaut: 5 Eier trotz Konkurrenz. 
Falls wer die dailie sucht, bei der man die Himmelsteiler am Stützpunkt (Flugpunkt) Seher/Aldor abwehren muss: diese Quest ist direkt im jeweiligen Stützpunkt annehmbar nach dem ersten Mal. Abzugeben wie gehabt.

Ruf Tag 4: respektvoll[12525========21000] ehrfürchtig
Ruf gesamt heute: 7300 nur, Zeit heute: max 2 Stunden ohne die An-und Abflugzeit, 17 Eier
Wenn ich morgen nicht verdammt viele Eier find, brauch ich wohl noch einen Tag..
Es fehlen noch 8475 Ruf. Das macht 3k durch Dailies, Rest 5475 - Eier. 22 Stück und ich hätts am 5. Tag. Leider ruft die Arbeit^^ und die Gilde, die raiden will. Undundund.. Na mal sehn.

Gruß Caleem, Abyssischer Rat


----------



## Daylan (30. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt schon hin, mit Freunden die damals SMG gefarmt haben und dir die Posis von Eiern übermittelt haben ;-).
Aber heute wirst du denke ich so einen Monat dafür brauchen.
Lg Daylan


----------



## phexus (30. März 2009)

Daylan schrieb:


> Kommt schon hin, mit Freunden die damals SMG gefarmt haben und dir die Posis von Eiern übermittelt haben ;-).
> Aber heute wirst du denke ich so einen Monat dafür brauchen.
> Lg Daylan


*schielt nach oben* Casual 5 oder 6 Tage, Pro 3 - es sei denn, man informiert sich vorher nicht wies geht und hats noch nie gemacht. Für solche Fälle blogge ich ja hier rein.
Ich betrachte meine Zeit dort als Casual (heut nur 2 Stunden is doch nix) und diejenigen, die den halben Tag da verbringen, sämtliche Mobs klatschen, um Eier zu looten und alles abbauen/kürschnern/kräutern um dabei auch Eier zu finden, Runden ohne Ende fliegen auf der Suche als Pro. Das das in 3 Tagen drin ist, glaube ich und es gab wohl auch welche, die es geschafft und hier vermerkt haben. Für sowas hab ich keine Nerven, ich machs easy in längstens 6 Tagen. Gesamtzeit wird dann irgendwo bei 15 Stunden liegen denke ich. Bin jetzt bei ca 11,5 Stunden und mein Ruf steht weiter oben.


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate


LOL, quatsch, 2 Wochen, maximal 3


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2009)

Super - ich bin ja nicht so der Mount-Sammler.

Hab mit Netherschwingenruf relativ spät angefangen - glaub bin etwas über Respektvoll (und das hat ewig gedauert)

Dann kam WotLK und ich hab nicht mehr weitergemacht.

Wenn es anscheinend jetzt wirklich soviele Eier geben sollt, werd ichs wohl nun nochmal probieren.

Die Dailys sollten Full-80er Episch ja auch ruckzuck gehen....^^

Werd mal sehen wie schnell ich´s schaff - hoffe es gibt nicht allzu viele die dort sonst rumgurken.


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Viel Erfolg! Ich hab mich auch schon ein paar Tage mit dem Gedanken getragen und als dann der Thread hier erschien, dachte ich mir, jetzt machste ma. Schade nur, dass die meisten nur bis zu B1ubbs "Beitrag" lesen und dann alle dasselbe posten.


----------



## Gunny01 (31. März 2009)

Also ich bin zur Zeit dran an dem Netherruf. Mit nem 80er hunter ein Kinderspiel.
Ich habe an dem ersten Tag 11 Eier gefunden und alle dailys gemacht.
Bin dann gestern Wohlwollend geworden.
Hab da aber jetzt mal ne Frage:

Laut einem Nether-Ruf-Guide soll es da ne Q geben wo man alles mögliche sammeln muss 
(Barren und so en Zeug)

Leider hat der Q Geber keine Q für mich, wurde die Q abgeschafft o.ä.?

Laut dem Guid soll die Q bei dem Illidarifürst Balthas starten der ja bei den anderen Questgebern steht, hat aber nix.

Mach ich was falsch?
Jemand ne Idee?

Gruss


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Gunny01 schrieb:


> Laut einem Nether-Ruf-Guide soll es da ne Q geben wo man alles mögliche sammeln muss
> (Barren und so en Zeug)
> 
> Leider hat der Q Geber keine Q für mich, wurde die Q abgeschafft o.ä.?
> ...




Klingt nach BT pre. Weiss nicht, ob die Ruf bringt..
Oder es ist die berufsabhängige Quest gemeint, bei der du als BB eben Netheriterze abgeben musst.


----------



## RapidFire (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab genau 10 Tage gebraucht damals. Hab Am 1 Januar 08 angefangen und jeden Tag abends die daylies gemacht und eier gesammelt am 11 Januar war ich durch.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2009)

Also irgendwas versteh ich jetzt nicht. Wollte jetzt mit meinem Pala auch den Netherdrachen holen

Hab soeben die Vorquests gemacht und bin bei " Verbündeter der Netherschwingen ". Wurde von Karynaku von der Drachenmal Festung herausgeflogen, und dann bei den Feldern abgesetzt. Normal steht doch dann Mordenai direkt vor einem. Der ist aber überhaupt nirgends mehr zu finden  O.o

Hab die Quest schon abgebrochen und wieder neu gestartet. Auch kein Mordenai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunny01 (31. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Klingt nach BT pre. Weiss nicht, ob die Ruf bringt..
> Oder es ist die berufsabhängige Quest gemeint, bei der du als BB eben Netheriterze abgeben musst.



Nee, ich glaub du meinst was anderes, die Questbeschreibung steht in nem Guide für die Netherdrachen
Link


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Nichtsdestotrotz-

Update Tag 5: Dailies gemacht, jetzt bei 15575 Ruf. Das heisst, die Dailies bringen auf respektvoll 3050 Ruf/ Tag.
Habe jetzt 14 Eier und sammle weiter. Es fehlen noch 8 Eier, um am 5. Tag ehrfürchtig zu werden. Der Tag ist noch lang.. werde jetzt Mobs erschlagen, um vll ab und an eines zu looten. Konkurrenz ist groß heute, lesen die alle mit? Schade, dass ich mich nicht verstohlen machen kann, für Druiden oder Schurken wärs noch einfacher, durch die Höhle zu schleichen.
18 Eier. Jöööööö. Tut mir leid, liebe Menschenpriesterin, aber so kurz vorm Ende ist mein Gentleman-Modus offline. Erst recht wenn du wie ein Orc daherkommst^^. Da hat auch dein Fear nix gebracht. Als Dankeschön hab ich dir die Adds vom Hacken gezaubert dann. War ein Ei drin.. hihi.
Fertig. 14 Stunden Gesamtzeit auf 5 Tage und ich habe ihn.


----------



## PARAS.ID (31. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



Falsch, von Freundlich auf ehrfürchtig hab ich ca eine woche gebraucht.


Es ist möglich mit viel Glück udn etwas organisation sowas schnel ldurchzuziehen,wenn man A) Wirklich jede quest macht (auch das Reit-event bis zu ende)  Einen Farberuf hat (Kürschner,kräuter,erzer) und C) sich die spawnpunkte der Eier merkt und sie abfarmt. (Hab biszu 7 eier am Tag herrausholen können)


Weniger engagierte Spieler schaffen es auch in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Rollfl (31. März 2009)

ja...gibg ziemlich fix... ca. 2wochen
einfach dailys machen und vllt ein paar eier farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ei der Netherschwingen


----------



## Dalmus (31. März 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Falsch [...]
> 
> sich die spawnpunkte der *Eier *merkt und sie abfarmt. (Hab biszu 7 eier am Tag herrausholen können)


Zum einen ist es schon interessant, wieviele Leute sich dieses eine Zitat immer und immer wieder vorknöpfen.
Zum anderen: Dort steht "nur durch dailys" - Du aber beziehst die Eier in die Rechnung ein.


----------



## Virest (31. März 2009)

Ich habe es mit 77 in 5 Tagen gemacht.

Entscheidend sind die Eier, die du findest und abgibst. Kenne jemanden, der es in 2 Tagen gemacht hat, erfordert allerdings natürlich viel Geduld und auch die Informationen über die Spawnpunkte der Eier.

Aber es lohnt sich. Der Netherdrache sieht toll aus, meiner Meinung nach besser, als die WotLK-Drachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (31. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.



ich hab genau 13 tage und 12 stunden gebraucht ^^
nein, es stimmt schon, ca 2 wochen
und hab auch noch 1.3mio ep abgesahnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war auf lvl 77 zu 78)

du machst was falsch^^, machst halt nicht alle qs


----------



## Thoryn (31. März 2009)

also ich hab den netherdrachen bei meinem druiden auch in knapp 4 tagen zusammen gehabt war aber dementsprechend fast den ganzen tag da unten und hab tonnen weise eier abgegeben zu bc zeiten heutzutage kann ich dir net sagen wie lang des dauert


----------



## Rodulf (31. März 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz-
> 
> Update Tag 5: Dailies gemacht, jetzt bei 15575 Ruf. Das heisst, die Dailies bringen auf respektvoll 3050 Ruf/ Tag.
> Habe jetzt 14 Eier und sammle weiter. Es fehlen noch 8 Eier, um am 5. Tag ehrfürchtig zu werden. Der Tag ist noch lang.. werde jetzt Mobs erschlagen, um vll ab und an eines zu looten. Konkurrenz ist groß heute, lesen die alle mit? Schade, dass ich mich nicht verstohlen machen kann, für Druiden oder Schurken wärs noch einfacher, durch die Höhle zu schleichen.
> ...



ich sag mal GZ + schöner Fahrplan °°

also man muss die 5k für Reiten 300 schon ausgegeben haben und ab dann kann man bei den Netherschwingen questen, habe ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden ?

Thx für den schönen Thread


----------



## phexus (31. März 2009)

Rodulf schrieb:


> ich sag mal GZ + schöner Fahrplan °°
> 
> also man muss die 5k für Reiten 300 schon ausgegeben haben und ab dann kann man bei den Netherschwingen questen, habe ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden ?
> 
> Thx für den schönen Thread


ein paar Quests kannst du schon machen aber dann brauchst du das teure Fliegen.
Danke fürs GZ!


----------



## Avalanche (31. März 2009)

Bin jetzt seit 5 Tagen dran, heute hab ich die 16k Ruf erreicht. Passt also, morgen, spätestens übermorgen, also nach spätestens 7 Tagen, bin ich ehrfürchtig. Tipp: Gatherer installieren + die Datenbank für alle Sammelberufe, dann hat man auch die Eier-Spawnpunkte auf der Map. Wobei ich die Rute mittlerweile im Kopf hab.^^


----------



## Monzel (31. März 2009)

Ich hab mich vor paar Wochen  voll reingehangen und habs in 3 Tagen geschafft... dafür musste dann aber auch so 5h am Tag mind. Eier suchen (Ferien und langeweile machens möglich...).
Gemacht hab ich alle dailys dazu. Und die Wettrennen q's außer die letzte.


----------



## Excell0n (3. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das kommt auf viele Faktoren an.
> Neben den Dailies gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit dort Eier zu suchen und abzugeben.
> Je nachdem wieviele Leute die gleiche Idee haben und diese zu den Zeiten farmen an denen Du dort auch unterwegs bist, kann das schnell gehen, oder eben dementsprechend langsamer.




Uii Dalmus wir spielen auf dem selben Server =)
Leider spielst du bei der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass bitte meine Twinks am Leben xD


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

Excell0n schrieb:


> Uii Dalmus wir spielen auf dem selben Server =)
> Leider spielst du bei der Allianz
> 
> 
> ...



hast du gerade Spaß daran alte threads auszubuddeln?


----------



## Brandin (3. Juni 2009)

Thread versucht es mit Totstellen. Ihr widersteht.

:< Wir sollten ihn wieder ruhen lassen


----------



## kurnthewar (3. Juni 2009)

in der scherbenwelt ist nicht mehr viel los. da kannst du davon ausgehen das es zumindest schnell geht. wieviel eier du findest hängt halt davon ab wie lange du lust hast zeit zu investieren.

mann könnte auch fragen wie lange es dauert die söhne hodirs auf einen ehrfürchtigen ruf zu bringen. da kannste auch den ganzen tag die runen teile bei den mobs farmen.


es kommt drauf an was du bereit bist dafür zu tun.


----------



## Excell0n (4. Juni 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> hast du gerade Spaß daran alte threads auszubuddeln?




Ehm lass mich doch O.o
Ich werde ja wohl Beiträge verfassen dürfen oder D:
Es zwingt dich niemand hier rum zuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen 1,5 - 2 Wochen oO


äh wie machst du das bitte sags mri ich will das auch so schnell haben und ich hab nur abends zeit ums mal vorne weg zu sagen bitte auch per PM wenns nicht zu viele umstände macht


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh wie machst du das bitte sags mri ich will das auch so schnell haben und ich hab nur abends zeit ums mal vorne weg zu sagen bitte auch per PM wenns nicht zu viele umstände macht



tja da auf der scherbe nicht viel los ist, und wenn man das vieh unbedingt haben will, kann man ja etwas mehr zeit in die eiersuche investieren. hab gestern in ner halben stunde 11 eier gefunden. also viel spaß. könntest bei deinen online zeiten dann aber doch probleme bekommen, da bei uns viele für ihre twinks (vorallem dk oO lol) farmen.


----------



## Arelius (4. Juni 2009)

Was fürn Quatsch hier von 2 Wochen zu reden. Grade wenn man neu gelevelt hat, hat man in dem Gebiet gar nicht gequestet, weil man meist vorher 68 wird und dann rüber geht. Um also von null auf Exalted zu kommen geht sicher nicht in 2 Wochen. Ich denke realistisch ist wenn man 2 Monate einplant. Die daylies sind echt zum kotzen und spätestens nach ein oder zwei Wochen hat man echt wenig Bock dazu. Dazu kommt noch das man die Eier nicht regelmäßig einplanen kann. Mal findet man 8 während des questens und mal findet man 4 Tage lang kein einziges.

Also bei mir hats ca. 1,5 Monate gedauert als ich mit dem char damals 70 war und ich würd es nie wieder machen, geschweige denn jemandem empfehlen.


----------



## Mystiksitara (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die Dailys jeden Tag machts und du Eierfindglück hast, kannst du innerhalb 14 Tage Ehrfürchtig sein :-)


----------



## Strikêr°us (4. Juni 2009)

dailys machen und den ganzen tag rumfliegen und eier sammeln dürfte schnell gehen... nur daylis dauert länger *logisch*


----------



## HordeCrusher (4. Juni 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate




wenn man keine ahnung hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kannst neben dailys auch noch netherdrachen eier abgeben, die glaube ich 250 ruf/stück bringen (aber auch nicht so oft droppen ^^).

dauern tuts nicht wirklich lang. habe wohl ca. 2 wochen dafür gebraucht und insgesamt vielleicht 10-15 eier abgegeben.


----------



## Threisch (4. Juni 2009)

Soll ich jetzt auch noch erwähnen dass man Eier abgeben kann?
Oder denkt ihr es reicht langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Juni 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Eier welche du unendlich offt abgeben kannst, welche aber auch unendlich schwer zu finden sind. Wenn du wissen willst wie lange es dauert, schnapp dir einen Taschenrechenr, rechne den ruf zusammen welchen du durch quest bekommst teile das durch die anzahl der Quest welche du mit jeder ruf Stufe machen kannst, und tada hast du die exakten Tage
> 
> hf und so
> 
> ...


 heut zu tage sind die eier zu kriegen ziemlich einfach  letztens gleich mal 3 gefunden bei 1x dailys machen^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Juni 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Eier welche du unendlich offt abgeben kannst, welche aber auch unendlich schwer zu finden sind. Wenn du wissen willst wie lange es dauert, schnapp dir einen Taschenrechenr, rechne den ruf zusammen welchen du durch quest bekommst teile das durch die anzahl der Quest welche du mit jeder ruf Stufe machen kannst, und tada hast du die exakten Tage
> 
> hf und so
> 
> ...


 heut zu tage sind die eier zu kriegen ziemlich einfach  letztens gleich mal 3 gefunden bei 1x dailys machen^^


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2009)

Eiersuche, eiersuche...` is wieder Ostern oder hab ich was verpasst beim farmen?...`


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Juni 2009)

Auf keinen Fall Monate wenn du pro tag so ca 2 Eier findest (in letzter zeit hat man die Insel für sich alleine, was genau deshalb sie auch so häufig macht) so 2 Wochen. Nur die Quest dauern manchmal echt lange... z.B. die Nethermitenschinderhaut da sammeln...

EDIT: Hab letztens an einem tag 5 Eier bekommen 4 aufgesammelt 1 gedroppt


----------



## vekol (4. Juni 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt auch noch erwähnen dass man Eier abgeben kann?
> Oder denkt ihr es reicht langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nachdem dieser unseelige Thread gewissermaßen als Zombie wiederauferstanden ist werden sämtliche Erkenntnis der ersten 7,5 Seiten erneut gepostet weil niemand auf das Datum achtet und schon recht keiner vorher nachschaut ob seine Tipps, Tricks und Strategien nicht schon von zig anderen niedergeschrieben wurden.

Zum Netherdrachenfarmen habe ich noch einen ziemlich guten Tipp: Sammelt möglichst viele Eier, die stehen einfach in der Gegend rum, droppen von Mobs oder man bekommt sie bei Sammelberufen nebenbei. Jedes Ei bringt 250 Rufpunkte und ihr könnt soviele abgeben wie ihr wollt. Also: Eier sammeln!!!!EINSELF


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

kann man auch mehrere dieser eier im inventar haben?


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann man auch mehrere dieser eier im inventar haben?



klar, stacken glaube ich bis 20 hoch auf einen Slot


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> klar, stacken glaube ich bis 20 hoch auf einen Slot


yeeeeeha dann könnte das heute noch was werden mit respektvoll


----------



## boonfish (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch jeden Tag alle Dailys die zur verfügen standen gemacht sowie die Bergbau-onlydaily und ein bis zwei dieser Eier pro Tag abgeliefert . Und die gesamte Questline mit dem Drachenrennen abgeschlossen. 

-> Hab 2 Wochen gebraucht! täglich etwa 45-max90min Zeitaufwand; Und die Gruppenquests lassen sich locker alleine machen. (auf Stufe 80)


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab 10 Tage gesamt gebraucht damals, dank Eier-Drop-Glück... ich brauchte das Leder... *g*


----------



## Dabow (4. Juni 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> tja anscheind bist du der einzige der das wohl nich kann hier ^^



joar, scheint so ... ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen was er schon wieder für Probleme hat ... er muss davon ausgehen dass es keine 70er, sondern 80er Zeiten sind. Aber daran denkt der Forenclown ja nicht !!!!


----------



## Jurrasic (4. Juni 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 8 Tage hast du gebraucht von
> 
> Neutral: 0 - 3000 Ruf
> Freundlich: 0 - 6000 Ruf
> ...



Ich hab auch nur 8 Tage gebraucht und hab die eier nicht gefarmt, die bekommst du schon bei den q recht häufig.
Zb in der Höhle, wenn du alle Mobs pullst, hast etwa 1-2 eier von Mobs, und die bekannten stellen geben zusätzlich 1-2 eier (Das allein in der Höhle).
Und, je besser dein Ruf ist, desto mehr daylies bekommst du.


----------



## Turismo (4. Juni 2009)

viel spaß beim farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fury-N811 (14. September 2009)

Frage ... dieses dumme Drachenmalrennen muss man da alle gewonnen haben um nen Drachen zu bekommen oder is das einfach nur Ruf extra?


----------



## Alohajoe (14. September 2009)

Fury-N811 schrieb:


> Frage ... dieses dumme Drachenmalrennen muss man da alle gewonnen haben um nen Drachen zu bekommen oder is das einfach nur Ruf extra?


Ist nur optional. Unser Gildenmeister hatte auch keinen Bock auf die Quest, und hat den Drachen trotzdem bekommen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

man muß halt bedenken das man schon Epic-fliegen haben muß u das manche Menschen sind u 10% Rufbonus bekommen

was schwerer ist sind die Netherrochen da man dort auch bei Ogrila wohlwollend sein muß um alle Himmelswachenquests frei zuschalten u die Vorquestreihe für Ogrila ist dann zu ende wenn man zu 5t den Boss beschwören muß


----------



## Vicell (14. September 2009)

Wenn du es gut machst, 2Wochen.
Sprich: Dailys, Eier suchen, Kräuter/Bergbauspots suchen.
Dann gehts fix, nur per Dailys fast 2Monate


----------



## Darussios (14. September 2009)

Jetzt zu WotLK hab ich auch ca 2 Wochen für meinen Netherdrachen gebraucht.
Hab jeden Tag brav die Daylies gemacht, hab die Rennquests bis auf die mit Captain Skyshatter gemacht und nebenbei gefundene Eier abgegeben aber gezielt gesucht hab ich die nicht außer am Ende, wo mir weniger als 250 Ruf für Exalted gefehlt hat.

Wenn du aber intensiv Eier farmen willst, gibt es einige Videos auf YouTube, die dir Spawnstellen von Eiern aufzeigen.


----------



## Stan (14. September 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> 60%-Flugmount läßt darauf schliessen, daß Du den 300er-Reitskill nicht hast?
> Afaik ist der aber Voraussetzung für eine der Vorquests...



Skill vielleicht, aber kein schnelles mount gekauft, sonst könnte er wie du schon sagtest die quests nicht annehmen. No Epic Fliegen, No Netherdrachen.


----------



## hawayboy (14. September 2009)

ich selber hab 2 wochen mit dailies und eiern gebraucht.
kenne aber einen der so verrückt nach den eiern war der hats auf 2 abende gemacht^^
allerdings war das auf nem halbtoten server


----------



## MoonFrost (14. September 2009)

Fury-N811 schrieb:


> Frage ... dieses dumme Drachenmalrennen muss man da alle gewonnen haben um nen Drachen zu bekommen oder is das einfach nur Ruf extra?



Also ich hab den Drachen damals auf 70 bekomm und jetzt mit 80 erst die letzte von den flugquests geschafft^^. Wenn du die machst bekommste halt bonusruf und eine reitgehrte(oder wie man des schreibt^^) Aber die funktioniert auch nur bis 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (15. September 2009)

So gerade eben exalted geworden.
Hab 8 Tage gebraucht oder so. 3-7 Eier pro Tag, kenne eine super Farmroute. Vergesst nicht, die Drachenmalfestung abzuklappern, pro Stunde sind da immer 1-2 Eier, was nur wenige wissen.


----------



## Dracius (15. September 2009)

hab ohne viel eier zu suchen 2 wochen gebraucht damals
hab halt immer nur nebenbei bei den quests ein paar eier gefunden.


----------



## lolGER61095 (15. September 2009)

Ich hab ca 5tage gebraucht


----------



## Soiy09 (15. September 2009)

Ich Habe auch 2 Wochen gebraucht (14 Tage)

Habe aber jeden tag auch Haufenweise Netherdrachen Eier gefarmt.


----------



## Holywandrenner (15. September 2009)

Hatte Ferien und hab es dann in 8-9 Tagen geschafft war aber auch echt viel dabei^^


----------



## Bergerdos (15. September 2009)

Als ich die Quest damals gemacht hab konnte man froh sein wenn man mal einen lebenden Mob gesehen hat, da sind immer so 20-30 Leute durch die Höhle gerannt, an Eier war fast nicht zu denken, ich hab damals ca. 4 Wochen gebraucht.
Heute müsste das problemlos gehen weil man ja fast alleine in der Höhle ist und ich vermute, daß die Droprate der Eier zwischendurch erhöht wurde.
Also eine Woche halte ich für durchaus realistisch.


----------



## Kamaji (15. September 2009)

ich hab 3 Tage gebraucht..aber auch nur dank intensiven Eier-farmens..


----------



## Beellaatrixx (15. September 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



LoooL keine 10 Tage dauerrt das.

Daylies machen Rennen gewinnen und Eiersammeln kannst du.


----------



## PitbullStylez (16. September 2009)

Soll ja auch Leute geben die nicht so erpicht darauf sind und Geduld haben. Ohne gezielt Eier zu suchen & Himmelsdonner + Konsorten zu besiegen, was für ältere Spieler weitaus schwieriger ist, braucht man mehr als 10 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (16. September 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DU willst mir erzählen, das man für den Ruf
> 
> Neutral - Ehrfürchtig 2 Wochen brauchst.
> Also entweder ich mach einiges falsch (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich 1 Char dort auf exalted habe)
> oder hier wollen einige wieder posen.


Jede Daily pro Tag machen,
und man ist OHNE Eier in 2 Wochen exalted.


----------



## Hexenhase (16. September 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Jede Daily pro Tag machen,
> und man ist OHNE Eier in 2 Wochen exalted.





lohnt sich der drache überhaupt noch da man ja in hdz 4 hero den drachen ja umsonst gibt


----------



## PitbullStylez (16. September 2009)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> [..] da man ja in hdz 4 hero den drachen ja umsonst gibt



Denken, schreiben, erneut denken, abschicken.

Der bzw. die Netherdrachen sind vom Model her komplett anders gestaltet als der Bronzedrache.
Lohnen sich die Zul'Gurub Mounts, wo man doch überall Raptoren/Tiger kaufen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. September 2009)

Netherdrache: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bronzedrache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (16. September 2009)

PitbullStylez schrieb:


> Denken, schreiben, erneut denken, abschicken.
> 
> Der bzw. die Netherdrachen sind vom Model her komplett anders gestaltet als der Bernsteindrache.
> Lohnen sich die Zul'Gurub Mounts, wo man doch überall Raptoren/Tiger kaufen kann?
> ...




meine damit nur das man sich doch kaum noch die mühe machen muss, aber naja vieleicht sollte man mal drüber nach denken wieso man die leute gleich so an flamen muss. das ist erst kurz nach 7. also mal weiter kaffee trinken und gut ist


----------



## Darussios (16. September 2009)

Von der Animation her (Flügelschlagen, Abheben etc) sind alle reitbaren Drachen, außer den Protodrachen, gleich.

ABER:

Ein Netherdrache sieht etwas außergewöhnlicher aus und wenn der mit seinen Flügeln schlägt, klingt das auch wahrlich nach Drache.
Wenn mein roter oder mein bronzener Drache mit den Flügeln schlägt klingt das wie das Flügelschlagen von nem Greif.

Und den Netherdrachen hat zu 80er Zeiten, zumindest auf meinem Server Mug'thol, immernoch kaum jemand, aber nicht weil es unschaffbar wäre sondern weil er vergessen ist und die, die davon wissen, fliegen lieber Protodrachen oder farmen in der Zeit, wo sie den Netherdrachen erfarmen müssten, lieber Heromarken für fette EEEEEEEEEEPIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!11einseinself.


----------



## PitbullStylez (16. September 2009)

_Wozu soll ich Getränke kaufen, es gibt ja Leitungswasser!_

Verstehe doch bitte, dass der Netherdrache *NICHTS* mit dem Bronzedrachen gemeinsam hat, bis auf die Tatsachen das beide Flügel haben & fliegen können. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufen möchtest, dann kaufst du eines welches dir gefällt. Oder gehst du zum Autohändler deines Vertrauens & sagst: _Meister hier haste 20k &#8364;, geb' mir ne dufte Karre! _Sind auch *alles* nur Autos, jedes fährt, dennoch kaufst du keinen Japaner wenn du lieber einen VW haben magst.


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

naja und die anderen drachen sind einfach mitlerweile so häufig...
als ich mir den bronzedrachen geholt habe, war das eine besonderheit, weil die meisten random gruppen nichtmal ansatzweise an den timerun ran kamen... dann hab ich ne wow pause geacht und kam wieder... und auf einmal ist mein seltener drache mehr ein standartitem :/


----------



## Natar (16. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> naja und die anderen drachen sind einfach mitlerweile so häufig...
> als ich mir den bronzedrachen geholt habe, war das eine besonderheit, weil die meisten random gruppen nichtmal ansatzweise an den timerun ran kamen... dann hab ich ne wow pause geacht und kam wieder... und auf einmal ist mein seltener drache mehr ein standartitem :/



jip
mein erster run auf hdz4, und flupp auf einmal war ein drache in der loottable
fazit: alle 5 überrascht und mein pala mit einem neuen mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Ohne beklopptes Eierfarmen solltest du ~10-14 Tage einrechnen.
Schließ dich den Sehern oder den Aldor an, dann bekommst du auf Wohlwollend noch ne weitere Quest dazu die beim Abschluss 500 Ruf bringt.

Mit jeder Rufstufe kommen 3 neue Quests dazu.

Such dir schon bevor du die Quests startest den Guide dazu raus -> nach jeder Rufstufe gibts nämlich ne einmalige Quest wo du Items zu nem Höllenorc bringen musst. Das sind Leder & Erze - ja auch ein Ingi-Teil - und nur durch Abschluss dieser Quest bekommst du eine neue Daily dazu.


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir den Netherdrachen erwerben, indem du bei der Netherschwinge (südlich im Schattenmondtal) Ruf farmst. Diesen Ruf kannst du jedoch erst farmen, wenn du ein Epic Flugmount hast.


Nicht richtig!

- Die Vorquest kann man machen sobald man 70 ist. (Vielleicht schon ab 68 wegen Dudus)
- Die Verbindungsquest zur Netherschwingenscherbe mit der die Dailys freischaltet werden, bekommt man erst wenn man episches Fliegen (Reiten 300) gekauft hat, was erst mit 70 geht.
- Ein episches Flugmount braucht man dazu nicht, nur das epische Fliegen.

Ohne episches Flugmount braucht man ie Questreihe "Drachenmalrennen" nicht anzufangen da man zu langsam ist. Die Daylies kann man aber alle machen.

P.S.: Arvoar der Gierige der dort rumläuft, lässt eine Teilweise verdaute Hand fallen die eine Quest startet mit der man weiteren Ruf einsacken kann.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> - Die Vorquest kann man machen sobald man 70 ist. (Vielleicht schon ab 68 wegen Dudus)



o.O warum wegen dudus? Jeder kann mittlerweile ab 60 fliegen..
Man kann die Quest mit 67 oder 68 starten. War immer schon so. Nicht wegen Dudus.


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Es geht nicht um das fliegen, sondern die Quest selbst. Mit 6x konnte ich sie noch nicht annehmen und hab es erst mit 71 wieder probiert und da ging es. Und da Dudus früher ab 68 die Fluggestalt lernen konnten liegt es nah das das Mindestlevel für die Quest 68 ist da man dort später auch fliegen können muss. Desweiteren ist das Schattenmondtal ja kein 60er Questgebiet sondern die Quests sind Stufe 69/70 und mit 60 bekommt man da auch noch keine.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Die Quest hat die Levelstufe auf 67/68, weil das gesamte Schattenmondtal für diesen Levelbereich ausgelegt ist. 

Ganz zu Beginn war die Quest nur für Stufe 70 mit Epic-Flugskill.
Wurde dann geändert zu Stufe 70 ohne Flugskill
Wurde dann geändert zu Stufe 67/68, bis zur Quest vor der Scherbe.

Mit Druiden hat das nix zutun.


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Alle Quests im Schattenmondtal sind Stufe 69/70. Die Quest Freundlichkeit die dort alles startet hat Stufe 70. Annehmen kann man sie vllt etwas eher.

Die Quest Im Dienste der Illidari mit der man die Daylies beginnen kann bekommt man erst nach Abschluß der Questreihe. Dazu muss man episch fliegen können, also Level 70 sein.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Alle Quests im Schattenmondtal sind Stufe 69/70.



Nur falsche Infos aus deinem Mund.

1) Die Quest ins Schattenmondtal gibts ab Stufe 68 in Nagrand.
2) Wie in Nethersturm kann man auch im Schattenmondtal ab 68 questen.

Btw:

1) Die Quest ins Schattenmondtal gibts mittlerweile ab 67!
2) Somit sind auch die Quests dort ab 67 machbar.


----------



## Leatherface96 (16. September 2009)

hab 6 Tage gebraucht und im schnitt 3-6 Eier bei denn Dailys gefunden


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nur falsche Infos aus deinem Mund.


Denk und lese vorallem nach, bevor du irgendwas witziges schreibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Quests sind Stufe 69/70. Das heisst der Questlevel. Ab wann man sie bekommt/annehmen kann hat damit nichts zu tun.
Schau zB. bei Freundlichkeit was da rechts daneben steht. Stufe: 70. Und so sind alle Quests im Schattenmondtal Stufe 69/70.
Gewisst kann man zB diese spezielle Quest bereits vorher annehmen. aber mit 64 ging es noch nicht.


----------



## Bighorn (16. September 2009)

Wenn man mal weiß wo die Eier rum liegen sollte es kein Problem sein. Glaube nicht das die immer noch abgefarmt werden.
Die Eier selber sieht man schon von weitem, dank Rauchschwaden.
In 14Tage sollte das eigentlich erledigt sein ... wenn man dran bleibt.


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur durch dailys
> 
> dauert ca  1 1/2 - 2 Monate



nicht ganz...nur durch dailies dauert das etwa 30 Tage. hab das letztens ausgerechnet als ich angefangen hatte mit den Netherdrachen dailies. Da man allerdings mit ansteigendem Ruf noch mehr Quests freigeschaltet bekommt, kann sich das ein paar Tage verkürzen.

Ich hatte den Drachen nach 1.5 Wochen, hab allerdings auch wie verrückt eier gesucht und je Tag mindesten 5-6 abgegeben. Kann ich aber keinem empfehlen.... nicht gut für die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Ja so 2 Wochen wenn man es gemütlich macht. Nachdem ich den Drachen hatte wollten einige Gildenmember ihn auch haben, vorher war ihnen die Arbeit zuviel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (16. September 2009)

Also hier sind ja diverse Zeitangaben unterwegs und bevor ich mir das antue wollte ich mal fragen ob man dann nur einen Drachen haben kann oder sich wie bei anderen Mounts, wo man den entsprechenden Ruf hat (Talbuks in Telaar), auch alle kaufen kann?


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

Den ersten kann man sich in Shatt nach erreichen von erfürchtig kostenlos aussuchen. Die anderen kann man sich auf den Netherschwingenscherbe beim Drachenhändler gegen 200Gold/Stück kaufen. Ob diese mittlerweile einem Rabatt unterliegen glaub ich nicht, denn vor erfürchtig bekommt man sie nicht.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Du kannst alle kaufen.

6 Netherdrachen
8 Talbuks
5 Rochen.


----------



## Vanitra (16. September 2009)

btw gibts noch zwei Talbuks in Halaa bei dem einem Händler Aldraan (Allianz) bzw. Coreiel (Horde) je nachdem welche Fraktion Halaa hat.


----------



## Rorre (16. September 2009)

braucht man für die tabulks jetzt noch ruf oder ist das schon geändert worden? ich wäre sehr dankbar über einen guide bezüglich der netherdrachen reihe die man für das mount braucht. also wirklich ein guide vom ersten quest bis zum drachen. danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (16. September 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Na gut, da mir das Knochenhuhn meines DK auf die Nerven geht und ich nun 7,9k G für Fliegen incl. Mount für den bezahlt habe fang ich mal an mit den Netherdrachen. Der Zeitverlorene spawnt auch nie wenn ich da such also..
> Ich schreib mal, was ich geschafft habe (Eier seh ich sehr selten, Dropraten der Questgegenstände sind unanständig gut - Teufelsdrüsen 100%, Relikte der Drachenreiter 100%):
> Vorquestreihe gemacht, dann die Dailies, ein paar Eier gelootet, ein paar gefunden, ein paar aus Vorkommen, freundlich geworden, neue Quests bekommen. Knotenhautleder und vom andren Ende der Scherbenwelt einen Balg besorgt. Vorarbeiterin angesprochen. Lustige Schuhmerangquest und die Quest mit der Fracht bekommen. Dabei fiel mir ein.. da war doch noch.. ja: in den Höhlen unten sitzt einer, für den man auch was erledigen sollte. Erledigt. Auf dem Rückweg aus einem Schlammling einen Questgegenstand gelootet. Fluchtpläne der Finsterblut, ahja. Abzugeben bei der Vorarbeiterin, zu der ich eh grad wollte. Gut. Vorarbeiter gesucht (das is son grün markierter, der sich hinter irgendwas versteckt in den Seitenabzweigen der Höhle), angelabert, Hand bekommen - 500 Ruf, 850 gesamt dafür. Alles fertig, Eier noch wegbringen, Bilanz erster Tag:
> 
> ...





phexus schrieb:


> Tag 2: Dailies gemacht, paar Eier gefunden, leider kaum eines beim Mobloot oder aus Bergbau.. auch selten eines in der Burg, nur wenige auf der Scherbe, eigentlich fast nur in der Höhle. Wohlwollend. Es gab neue Quests! Die Seelenkanone.. Mats besorgt (500 Ruf und Folge). Nagrand, 20 Typen töten (500 Ruf). Kein Ding. Jetzt die Flugquestreihe.. o mann - ohne Reitgerte. Grml.. fehlgeschlagen fehlgeschlagen fehlgeschlagen obwohl ich in Sichtweite über ihnen fliege.. scheint mir eh das Beste zu sein, da man so den Geschossen besser ausweichen kann. Hab dann meine Taktik geändert, nix mit (erweitertem) Max Zoom sondern ran an den Feind, direkt hinter ihm, Haken schlagen. Das ging bis Ichman (bis dahin 1200 Ruf) ganz gut, der macht aber so fiese Explosionen, dass man ihn rangezoomt schnell aus den Augen verliert.. Zähne zusammenbeissen, zwischendurch die Quest mit der Seelenkanone in Nagrand gemacht.. das war ja nach den Kunststückchen gegen Ichman keine Hürde mehr. Einfach rumgeeiert um ihn, möglichst hinter ihm, Geschossen ausgewichen, first Try. Hat nur merkwürdig lange gedauert, bis abgeschlossen war (nochmal 500 Ruf). 16 Eier bisher, fast alle so gefunden. Ichman wieder.. er schlägt Haken an ein paar Stellen, wo man ihn vor lauter Explosionen zusätzlich kaum sehen kann. Bleibt in "Fahrtrichtung" denn er fliegt nach den Haken in der alten Richtung weiter. 3 Trys, geschafft. 500 Ruf. 5G Reppkosten. Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht so dolles Equip..
> Mulverick ist ein wenig schlimmer. Seine Geschosse verbleiben in der Luft und bilden Kreise, die man besser nicht berührt. Zickzackfliegen ist da angesagt. Leider macht er das auch, sodass man mit halsbrecherischen Manövern wieder an ihn rankommen muss. Alt+Y, Interface ausgeblendet und durch.. hab auch versucht, vor ihm zu fliegen. Ging auch nicht gut. Teilweise haut er 6 dieser Geschosse in Folge raus. Bin abgeschmiert und wurde dann mit meinen 3k HP und ausgeblendetem Interface prompt von einer Alliejägerin gekillt, Glückwunsch zu diesem "ehrenhaften" Sieg. Höre auf, zuviel Konkurrenz und beim Questen pvp mag ich nicht. Nachtelfjägerin, sicher noch grüne Haare hihi..
> Ich hoffe, es waren ein paar nützliche Sachen dabei.
> 
> ...





phexus schrieb:


> Tag 3: Dailies gemacht -11975 Ruf danach.. 25 Punkte fehlten an respektvoll. bisher 10 Eier gefunden, abgegeben: Tag 3 Respektvoll. Neue Quest, neues Abzeichen. Bin Seher und muss daher die Quest am Sanktum der Sterne machen. Auf 80 nicht wirklich erwähnenswert. Habe gemetzelt.. Gehe aber sicher später irgendwann, wenn die Gruppe Allies fertig is, nochmal nach Eiern schaun.
> Update: noch ne halbe Stunde rumgesucht (6 Eier gefunden) und für morgen positioniert. 7800 Ruf heute. Ab morgen gehts nich mehr so gut.. Wochenende vorbei.. ein bischen mehr Zeit als ich hab dann hätt ich bei dem Tempo den Drachen in 2 Tagen. Das wären dann 5 Tage ab Beginn der Questreihe.
> Zeit heute: ca. 2,5 Stunden (immer ohne An- und Abreise)
> 
> Respektvoll [5225==============] auf Ehrfürchtig.





phexus schrieb:


> Update zur Frage: wie lange braucht man um.. einen Netherdrachen zu fliegen
> Tag4: vor der Arbeit schnell ne Runde Eier suchen ab Burg, Rundflug auf der Scherbe über die Bergspitzen und schwebenden Inseln, Höhle einmal durch, ca 15 min, ein paar Eier. In der Mittagspause (bin ich wieder süchtig? Rückfall?) Dailies gemacht und paar Eier gefunden. Die Dailies bringen auf respektvoll nur ca 3k.. wenn ihr euch erinnert: hab heut mit 5225 Ruf respektvoll begonnen. Am Abend nach der Arbeit: Konkurrenz, dann Raid. Nix gefunden. Nach dem Raid geschaut: 5 Eier trotz Konkurrenz.
> Falls wer die dailie sucht, bei der man die Himmelsteiler am Stützpunkt (Flugpunkt) Seher/Aldor abwehren muss: diese Quest ist direkt im jeweiligen Stützpunkt annehmbar nach dem ersten Mal. Abzugeben wie gehabt.
> 
> ...





phexus schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz-
> 
> Update Tag 5: Dailies gemacht, jetzt bei 15575 Ruf. Das heisst, die Dailies bringen auf respektvoll 3050 Ruf/ Tag.
> Habe jetzt 14 Eier und sammle weiter. Es fehlen noch 8 Eier, um am 5. Tag ehrfürchtig zu werden. Der Tag ist noch lang.. werde jetzt Mobs erschlagen, um vll ab und an eines zu looten. Konkurrenz ist groß heute, lesen die alle mit? Schade, dass ich mich nicht verstohlen machen kann, für Druiden oder Schurken wärs noch einfacher, durch die Höhle zu schleichen.
> ...




Hab mal meinen Erfahrungsbericht in diesem Thread zusammengefasst..

grobe Beschreibung für Fundorte von Eiern:


phexus schrieb:


> Drachenmalburg: die Hüttchen auf den Wehrgängen, wo die Drachenreiter auch Auschau halten, in den beiden Räumen oben in der Burg, in der obersten Etage des Turms, in dem Stall unten, zwischen den Welpen im Gehege, in der Karre vorn rechts am Eingang.. links vom Eingang an der Mauer..... in dem halb zerstörten Gebäude rechts an der Steigung (is auchn Mob drin)...
> 
> und auf der Scherbe. Die zähl ich jetzt nicht alle auf, gehe mal lieber eine rauchen.



Auf der Scherbe die Spitzen von großen Kristallen und Berggipfel absuchen. Auch mal auf die umliegenden fliegenden Inseln schaun. Direkt am Start und Landepunkt der Drachenmalreitheinis gibts auch 2 Stellen. Auf dem Turm direkt an der Startbahn für die Flugquest. In der Höhle und das schon direkt in Eingangsnähe in Loren, in jeder Ecke, mitten im Weg, in seitlichen Ausbuchtungen sowie lootbar aus Erzen und Mobs (Lederer).


----------



## C0deX (18. September 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> braucht man für die tabulks jetzt noch ruf oder ist das schon geändert worden? ich wäre sehr dankbar über einen guide bezüglich der netherdrachen reihe die man für das mount braucht. also wirklich ein guide vom ersten quest bis zum drachen. danke schon mal im vorraus




Du brauchst für Talbuks immer noch Ruf oder Marken! Und das wird auch nicht geändert!


----------



## Ghorgoroth (18. September 2009)

ich hab mein netherdrachen vor 4-5 monaten geholt und es hat genau 7 tage gedauert da war ich ehrfürchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

so am tag durchschnittlich 10-15 eier abgegeben und 3-4 stunden täglich gefarmt/gequestet.

Lg Ghor


----------



## Regine55 (18. September 2009)

1-2 Wochen. Jeden Tag die Dailiys und 2-3 Eier am Tag abgeben(Dauer: max. 1 Std. / Tag).Ist super easy als 80er.


----------



## Darkdamien (18. September 2009)

mehr als 7 tage hab ich auch nicht gebraucht, hab die quests immer abends gemacht, dann noch 2-3 mal auf der scherbe rumgeflogen und nach eiern gekuckt, waren immer mehr als 10 am schluss


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. September 2009)

also wenn man dranbleibt, gehts wirklich fix... einfach die dailys machen und sich die stellen merken, wo die eier rumliegen, dann bekommt man auch schonmal 10 stück zusammen... vielleicht hilfts ja noch zu erwähnen, das man am besten auf eierjagd geht, wenn nicht so viel los ist, zb morgens (war zumindest bei mir so^^)


----------



## TheWhiteTower (18. September 2009)

10 Tage, an Eiern nur das, was mir über den Weg gelaufen ist, also keine Extrasucherei. So 1h/Tag, nebenbei http://www.southpark.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (16. November 2009)

Ich habe die letzten Tage mit 2 Twinks die Quests gemacht und insg. ca. 35000 Ruf gemacht. 

Eine relativ verlässliche Größe sind 1,5 Eier pro Farmstunde. (Einen langen Farmtag hatte ich relativ viel Glück und es waren im Schnitt 2)
Das beinhaltet Eierspot Runde Burg, dann Insel, dann in der Höhle einmal hinter und einmal zurück alles killen und wieder von vorne. 
(Ihr könnt Euch das Youtube Video anschauen. Das zeigt die Wege)

Dazu die ganzen Dailies für etwa 2k Ruf. Bei 3-4 Stunden am Tag kann man so mit 4-6 Eiern rechnen. 

Was recht nützlich ist, ist die ganzen Mats für die Zwischenquests dabei zu haben. Was man unbedingt noch machen sollte, ist die ersten 3 Flugrenn Quests. Die sind geschenkt. 

Was noch ein kleines Extra ist, sind die Elite die auf dem Berg in der Mitte ihre Runden drehen. Der Erste droppt ein Queststartitem, dass einem aufträgt den oberen zu killen. 

Ich hab das mit den Leveln 72-75 gemacht. 72 nur recht kurz. Zusätzlich hatte jeder der zwei Twinks einen Sammelberuf, durch den man durchaus auch Eier bekommt. (Beim sammeln)

Das waren glaube ich alle nützlichen Infos von meiner Seite. Viel Spass beim farmen.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (16. November 2009)

In euren Rechnungen tauchen die ganzen nicht-daily-quests überhaupt nicht auf...die qreihe und die fliegerquests bringen auch ordentlich ruf

ich hab damals gut 3 wochen gebraucht, weil die eier zu BC-zeiten noch recht begehrt waren


----------



## Netdog (16. November 2009)

Habe ca 2 Wochen gebraucht mit allen Daylies, nicht Daylies und nachts Eier farmen... ca 12 stück nachts rausgeholt nur in der Mine und auf der Scherbe


----------



## jay390 (16. November 2009)

Ich war einer der wenigen auf meinem Server der zu BC Ruf bei der Himmelswache für die Netherrochen gefarmt hat. Das war schon eine verdammt aufwendige Sache, ich schätze mal doppelt so aufwendig wie die Netherdrachen. Hatte aber irgendwie nie Bock Ruf bei den Netherdrachen zu farmen, heute berreue ich das ein bissl.

Aber evtl. werd ich da mal anfangen, vielleicht sind die mit Cataclysm ja ähnlich begehrt und angesehen wie mein Amanibär heute ist.


----------



## La Saint (16. November 2009)

Vor kurzem gemacht. Mit lvl 80 geht man da durch wie Butter, hat ca. 10 Tage gedauert. Man muß aber fairerweise dabei sagen, ich hatte die Netherscherbe quasi für mich allein.


----------



## Karius (16. November 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Eine relativ verlässliche Größe sind 1,5 Eier pro Farmstunde. (Einen langen Farmtag hatte ich relativ viel Glück und es waren im Schnitt 2)
> Das beinhaltet Eierspot Runde Burg, dann Insel, dann in der Höhle einmal hinter und einmal zurück alles killen und wieder von vorne.
> (Ihr könnt Euch das Youtube Video anschauen. Das zeigt die Wege)
> 
> Dazu die ganzen Dailies für etwa 2k Ruf. Bei 3-4 Stunden am Tag kann man so mit 4-6 Eiern rechnen.



Einen beeinflussenden Faktor habe ich vergessen. Es waren im Normalfall nicht mehr als 2 Leute ausser mir auf der Scherbe unterwegs. Ansonsten dürfte die Rate erheblich sinken.


----------

